# Ablagerungen in der Wakue – Ursachenforschung ?



## razzor1984 (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


Verbaute Komponenten  - wie in meiner Signatur:

CPU: cuplex kryos NEXT

Pumpe: Aquastream Ultimate (wird bald ausgetauscht, denke die Welle gehört erneuert starke Vibrationen im hohen Frequenzbereich, hat ja auch schon fast 10 Jahre ihre Arbeit geleistet)

Durchflusssensor: AQ-Highflow

Radiatoren:Magic Cool 140+360
Airplex radical 2/420
Phobya 200
Mora-360 LT

AGB: Aquatube

GPU: Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Delrine GPX-A 5700XT

Schläuche: Mischung aus 11/8 Norporen und 16/11 ZMT von EK

Fittinge, 11/8 Gussmesing  - noname von Aquatuning (denke die wird es nicht mehr geben)

Fittinge 16/11 Gussmesing - noname von Aquatuning – Schwarz pulverbeschichtet.

Schnellkupplungen: Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschluss

Filter: Phobya WaKü-Filter (Microfilter aus Edelstahl-Fasern)

Temperatursensoren: im AGB Phobya mit Spitze // 2x Calitemp von AC //  1xPhobya mit Ring / 1x Normaler Sensor von AC

Verwendete Kühlflüssigkeit Dubbleprotect ultra Clear.



Vor zwei Jahr ~ im Dezember(2019) habe ich mit dem Austauschen der neuen HW begonnen. Mein Gigagbyte Gaming 5 hat nach einem Uefi update sich dazu entschlossen nicht mehr zu booten, war damals nichts zu machen. Ich musste es einschicken. Verrückt wie ich nun bin habe ich das dann gleich als Anlass gesehen auf Ryzen 3000 aufzurüsten. Aber gleich mal alles neu, CPU/MB & Grafikkarte / Dazu auch CPU BLOCK & GPU BLOCK 😉

Sprich vom alten Pc sind nur die Fittinge, Radiatoren und Schläuche übernommen worden. Das Wasser wurde zweimal komplett gewechselt und gespült. Nur mit destilliertem Wasser.
Habe mich dann dazu entschieden einmal nur Destilliertes Wasser zu nutzen. Dann dachte ich mir, es wird nun Zeit das Dubbleprotect ultra anzutesten. Ich habe es im Zuge des Umbaues der Ryzen 3000 Halterung im juni/juli 2020 eingefüllt. DF hat gepasst und alles war ok, auch keine Ablagerungen im AGB zu sehen alles gut. Nur meine Grafigkartentemperatur wurde immer schlechter. DF hat bis jetzt immer gepasst war bei 55Hz immer um die 50l/h, letzte Woche vor dem Umbau waren es merklich unter 50l/h in Richtung 47l/h. Habe die Wärmeleitpaste und Wärmeleitpads erneuert und die Alphacool Backplate eingebaut. Von da an ist der DF abgesackt, dachte mal wieder wird der CPU Kühler dicht sein, nur diesmal hat es der Filter anscheinen aufgefangen.

Wie man erkennen kann ist es eine grüne Substanz, die geruchslos ist. Konsistenz Dickflüssig.
Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass vielleicht noch immer Reste vom Innovatek in den ecke der Radiatoren herumschwirrt. Obwohl die schon x mal gespült worden sind…..
Hat vielleicht der Edelstahl hier „reagiert“ (vom Filter?)

Ich bin da echt mit meinem Latein am Ende. Vielleicht hilfts wenn ich alle Fitting von Barrow nutze.... nur ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen dass die der Grund sein können.

Bilder von der Sauerei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Razzor


----------



## Faxe007 (7. Februar 2021)

Grün deutet auf Kupfer, glitschig auf Weichmacher vom Schlauch.
Ich kenne deine "Norporen" Schläcuhe nicht aber ich würde drüner nachdenken die zu ändern.

PS: Du schreibts: "dachte mal wieder wird der CPU Kühler dicht sein" - da stimmt schon was nicht - der sollte normalerweise nicht mal wieder dicht sein, d.h. vor deinem Systemwechsel war wohl schon was im argen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Februar 2021)

Sieht für mich so aus als wäre Kupfer oxidiert(grün-blau) und dann sich abgelagert zu haben im Filter.Der Mora-360 LT Radiator hat intern Kupferrohre wenn ich mich nicht irre.Das könnte auch im CPU-Kühler(Kühlfinnen)was abgelagert haben,das würde ich mal auseinander nehmen und schaun.Kann einfluß haben auf den Durchflussgeschwindigkeit des Kühlwassers und auch die Kühltemperatur negativ beeinflußen und die Pumpe muß mehr ackern durch den Wiederstand.


----------



## Anthropos (7. Februar 2021)

Ohne ein Experte zu sein, musste ich bei der Farbe auch sofort an oxidierendes Kupfer denken. Da alle deine Radis aus Kupfer sind, würde ich da das Problem vermuten. Erklären, kann ich's jedoch nicht (zumal kein Alu im Kreislauf ist). 
Wie alt sind denn die Radis?
Und wie lange war die WaKü denn ausschließlich mit dest. Wasser ohne Korrosionsschutz in Betrieb, nur das halbe Jahr zwischen Dez. 19 und Juli 20?


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Februar 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Ohne ein Experte zu sein, musste ich bei der Farbe auch sofort an oxidierendes Kupfer denken. Da alle deine Radis aus Kupfer sind, würde ich da das Problem vermuten. Erklären, kann ich's jedoch nicht (zumal kein Alu im Kreislauf ist).
> Wie alt sind denn die Radis?
> Und wie lange war die WaKü denn ausschließlich mit dest. Wasser ohne Korrosionsschutz in Betrieb, nur das halbe Jahr zwischen Dez. 19 und Juli 20?



Genau aber wie gesagt wozu Korrosionsschutz? Wenn man nur Komponenten hat die chemische nicht reagieren wie soll es dann zu Korrosion kommen? Wenn das wirklich eine Kupferoxidations ist, wo kommt der Sauerstoff her?



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Sieht für mich so aus als wäre Kupfer oxidiert(grün-blau) und dann sich abgelagert zu haben im Filter.Der Mora-360 LT Radiator hat intern Kupferrohre wenn ich mich nicht irre.Das könnte auch im CPU-Kühler(Kühlfinnen)was abgelagert haben,das würde ich mal auseinander nehmen und schaun.Kann einfluß haben auf den Durchflussgeschwindigkeit des Kühlwassers und auch die Kühltemperatur negativ beeinflußen und die Pumpe muß mehr ackern durch den Wiederstand.



DF passt ja nun, war der Gleiche wie Damals als ich alles frisch zusammengebaut habe.
Wenn ich die große Wakue reinigung mach wird dieser dann so oder so auseinander genommen



Faxe007 schrieb:


> Grün deutet auf Kupfer, glitschig auf Weichmacher vom Schlauch.
> Ich kenne deine "Norporen" Schläcuhe nicht aber ich würde drüner nachdenken die zu ändern.
> 
> PS: Du schreibts: "dachte mal wieder wird der CPU Kühler dicht sein" - da stimmt schon was nicht - der sollte normalerweise nicht mal wieder dicht sein, d.h. vor deinem Systemwechsel war wohl schon was im argen.


Vor dem Umbau waren es weiße Ablagerungen, die sich immer im Cpu Kühler gesammelt haben. Culpex Cryos. Eine Abnahme im DF war quasi immer damit Verbunden das dieser Verstopft war.(Es muss das Inovatek Protect gewesen sein, das wird nach einer Zeit ausgeflockt haben....)

Zu den Schhläuchen - der Norprene ist von Tygon und wird in der Industrie auch benutz. Ist Weichmachefrei, das gleiche auf für den ZMT (epdm basis)

Geb ich dir Recht nur für eine Oxidation braucht es Sauerstoff, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre müsste dieser aus dem Wasser herausgelöst werden nur wie soll das in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf ohne eine Reaktion von Metallen gehen? Kupfer/Messung/Vernickeltes Kupfer und einen Edelstahlfilter der in Messing gefasst ist. Ich erkenne hier keinen mix aus unsauberen Metallen


----------



## Research (8. Februar 2021)

Weil in jedem Wasser Luft-Teile gelöst sind.


----------



## Faxe007 (8. Februar 2021)

"Genau aber wie gesagt wozu Korrosionsschutz? Wenn man nur Komponenten hat die chemische nicht reagieren wie soll es dann zu Korrosion kommen? Wenn das wirklich eine Kupferoxidations ist, wo kommt der Sauerstoff her?"

Also wenn du ein halbes Jahr den Kreislauf nur mit destilliertem Wasser ohne Korrosionschutz betreiben hast, erwarte ich das (ich habe das nämlich auch mal ausprobiert..). 
Tu doch mal ein Stückchen Kupfer in ein Wasserglas für ein halbes Jahr was meinste wie das danach aussieht. Der Sauerstoff diffundiert permanent in deinen Kreislauf nach. Außerdem hast du doch mindestens Chrom, Edelstahl und Messing in deinem Kreislauf (Messing "pulverbeschichtet" - was auch immer das dann sein mag). Tu doch einfach Korrosionsschutz rein.


----------



## NatokWa (8. Februar 2021)

Ohje wie viel Halbwissen hier herrscht ..... ok wo fangen wir an ?

1. Sobald 2 unterschiedliche Metalle, und dabei ist es völlig egal WELCHE (ja sogar Gold) mit einer leitfähigen Flüßigkeit verbunden werden, entsteht IMMER ein Galvanisches Element ( WIKI ). Die stärke der Galvanischen Effekte hängt von der Leitfähigkeit und den beteiligten Metallen ab, führt aber gerade bei Metallen wie Kupfer eher zu einer Oxidation anstelle der "einfachen" Wanderung der Metalle wie es bei aktiver Elektrolyse ( WIKI ) der Fall wäre. Beide Reaktionen sind eng miteinander verwandt und beruhen auf den Eigenschaften von Wasser wobei Elektolyse unter den richtigen Umständen auch ohen Wasser auskommt (Kochsalz-Elektrolyse in Schmelze z.B.).

2. Wasser ist praktisch IMMER Leitend solange kein entsprechender Zusatz dies verhindert. Warum ? Wasser ist selbst dann kein reines Wasser wenn es keinerlei Fremdstoffe enthält da es zu eigen Hydrolyse neigt. Selbst der geringe anteil an Hydrolisierten Wasser welcher so entsteht reicht aus um dem Wasser eine ausreichende Leitfähigkeit zu geben sodas ein Galvanisches Element entsteht. Ein solches Element ist zwar äußerst schwach, läst man ihm genug Zeit würden sich trotzdem die Effekte zeigen. 2 Jahre reichen hier jedoch NICHT aus um Signifikante Effekte zu zeitigen solange die Kombination der verwendeten Metalle dies nicht aktiv unterstützen (Kupfer+Aluminium z.B.), wobei selbst hier ein sicherer Betrieb über mehrere Jahre sichergestellt sein dürfte wobei die Kühlleistung almälich nachläst da die Feinstrukturen als erstes abgebaut/zugesetzt werden.

Dazu sei gesagt das eine Galvanische Zelle welche oxidierende Eigenschaften ausweißt (wie hier eindeutig der Kupferanteil) eine Selbstverstärkende Wirkung hat. Kupferoxid wirkt wie ein Salz und verstärkt die Leitfähigkeit des Wassers -> Beschleunigung der Effekte.


----------



## Richu006 (8. Februar 2021)

Lustigerweise betreiben einige Jahrelang ihre Wasserkühlung problemlos mit destilliertem Wasser.

Ohne dass das Kupfer da gross reagiert.

Ich selbst nutze aber auch DP ultra. Ich mag die zusätzliche Schmierung für die pumpe. (Dp ultra fühlt sich wie ein dünnflüssiges öl an)

Aber obs das wirklich braucht damit keine Korrosion entsteht weis ich nicht sicher.


----------



## Research (8. Februar 2021)

Es lösen sich gerade bei deionisiertem Wasser Kupfer-Ionen. 
.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Februar 2021)

Also vielen Dank einmal an alle für die Kommentare. Ich habe mal einen alten Threat ausgegraben:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/wasserkuehlung-was-passiert-chemisch.114455

Wenn ich das richte sehe, dann kann durchaus korrosion in einer Wakue entstehen, wo eben nur Kupfer usw enthalten ist (dest Wasser). Wichtig dabei es darf eben kein Alu drinnen sein.


Wenn ich jetzt dem Kommentar von vJoe2max glauben Schenken darf, dann müsste ich mein System Jahre ohne Korrosionsschutz betreiben damit ich „Schäden sehe“ bzw es merke, bei mir waren es ganze 6 Monate…
Wasser war rein und in keiner weise irgendwie Trüb.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> *AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*
> 
> Je nach Werkstoffkombination und Randbedingungen können sich, meiner Erfahrung nach, auch schon nach deutlich weniger Zeit als 3,5 Jahren sichtbare Korrosionschäden zeigen. Solange kein Alu im Kreislauf ist, werden die Kupferkomponenten innerhalb von wenigen Wochen i. d. R. allerdings nur anlaufen und vllt. erste mikroskopische Korrosionsnarben entstehen. Wirkliche Beschädigung der Kühler, die die Funktion beeinträchtigen könnte, tritt da im Normalfall noch nicht auf - höchstens wenn Fremdspannung im Spiel ist. Das Wasser wird aber u.U. bereits leicht trüb. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen ohne Korrosionsschutz. Bei Tests und kurze Betriebszeiten von einer Woche etc. spricht wenig gegen den Einsatz von Aqua dest. ohne Korrosionsschutz. Schon der Pumpe zuliebe sollte man jedoch bei langen Laufzeiten nicht auf einen glykolhaltigen Korrosionsschutz verzichten - die Lager verschleißen einfach weniger, wenn Glykol im Wasser ist. Dass sie auch mit Aqua dest. Pur laufen ist zwar korrekt, aber der Verschleiß ist definitiv höher und bei der Laing macht sich das mEn auch bei der Lautstärke bemerkbar.





Ruyven_mecaran hatte mit nur destilierten Wasser anscheinend nie Problem, solange keine Alu dabei war.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*
> Ich werd nicht müde, es zu wiederholen, aber mir sind auch auf lange Zeit keine Schäden an Kupfer, Messing oder Nickel bekannt. Ein Alukühler hat bei mir über iirc 3,5 Jahren ca. 1-2mm Material an der am stärksten angegriffenen Stelle eingebüßt.



Das Frage ich mich auch, es gibt so viel User die nur destiliertes Wasser nutzen und qausi null Probleme haben, dann nutzt man die Wundermittelchen und schon setzen sich die Kreisläufe zu.

Ich werden den Filter einfach offters checken und einmal auf das DP ultra setzen, eine einfach Antwort gibt es hier nicht. Ich werde mir noch den neuen DF Sensor bei AC bestellen, der kann die Leitfähigkeit des Wassers checken und werde mir noch Ph streifen zum checken des Wasser besorgen.


----------



## Richu006 (9. Februar 2021)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Das Frage ich mich auch, es gibt so viel User die nur destiliertes Wasser nutzen und qausi null Probleme haben, dann nutzt man die Wundermittelchen und schon setzen sich die Kreisläufe zu.



Die Frage ist welches "Wundermittel" gewählt wird :p

Bei so Pastell, showflüssigkeiten mit "flow" effekt und UV farben brauchen wir glaub ich gar nicht erst diskutieren. Da ist klar das die alles zusetzen.

Schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich auch bei Alphacool mit der fertig Flüssigkeit gemacht.

Aber seit ich DP Ultra nutze. Hatte ich nie auch nur das geringste Problem. Und andere User können das bestätigen.

Ich werde weder bezahlt noch sonst was von Aquacmputer. Aber mit DP Ultra haben sie ein tolles Produkt in verschiedenen Farben. Wo man echt nicht viel falsch machen kann.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist welches "Wundermittel" gewählt wird :p
> 
> Bei so Pastell, showflüssigkeiten mit "flow" effekt und UV farben brauchen wir glaub ich gar nicht erst diskutieren. Da ist klar das die alles zusetzen.
> 
> ...



Pastelfarben kippen ja defakto immer, aber da will man leiden wenn man die nimmt.
Die Resonanz von DP ist extrem gut hier im Forum, das Mittelchen wird schon wirken 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe mal ein paar bilder von alten wakues noch ausgeraben:
3 Jahre Inovatekprotect (mischung Konzentrat und Fertiggemisch) - im Kreislauf waren keine Weichmacher und nur Kupfer & Messing kein Filter.Cpucooler war ein Culpex Cryus – Radiatoren wie in der Hauptkonfig nur noch kein Mora.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das war ein spaß Build damals zu FX Zeiten wo man einen Fx6300/8320 in die Mhz Schlacht geworfen hat mit vcors die Grenzwertig waren 1,5 bis max 1,6v - in dem Kreislauf war es ein phobya_uc-2lt Cpu Kühler Radiator war ein Phobya 280 mit 60mm Dicke in einer Pushpull konfig. Wakue wurde vor Inbetriebnahme gereinigt. Wasserkühlungszusatz war Phobya Zuper Zero Clear.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endresumen: Möglichkeit die Zusätze wirken nicht und es kommt unweigerlich zur Korrosion, nur tritt die halt in dem einen Fall sehr sehr schnell ein 1 Jahr ..... Naja ich werde es weiter im Auge behalten wie es nun im neuen Build ist.


----------



## Richu006 (9. Februar 2021)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Pastelfarben kippen ja defakto immer, aber da will man leiden wenn man die nimmt.
> Die Resonanz von DP ist extrem gut hier im Forum, das Mittelchen wird schon wirken
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Immer schwer zu sagen ob es Korrosion, Weichmacher oder Auslösungen von der Kühlflüssigkeit ist?

Auf deinen Bildern sieht für mich mehr nach Weichmacher aus den schläuchen aus?

Weichmacher kann man mit Hardtubes, oder Norprene (Kautschuk) schläuchen umgehen.

Die anderen 2 "Probleme" sind etwas komplizierter.


----------



## Faxe007 (10. Februar 2021)

Sieht für mich auch nach Weichmacher aus. Hatte so was schwabbeliges auch mal und nach Wechsel der Schläuche wars weg.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Immer schwer zu sagen ob es Korrosion, Weichmacher oder Auslösungen von der Kühlflüssigkeit ist?
> 
> Auf deinen Bildern sieht für mich mehr nach Weichmacher aus den schläuchen aus?
> 
> ...



Weichmacher sind auszuschließen ich hatte einmal Mastekleer im System, das war damals der einstig in die Wakue. Diese Schläuche waren nach 2 Jahren so hart und der DF war mehr als dürftig. Nach einer Grundreinigung war mir auch klar warum….Seit dem dem gibt es bei mir keine Weichmacher mehr  

Es bleibt nur übrig - es ist das Kühlmittel oder es wirkt nicht und es kommt zur Korrosion ......


----------



## Faxe007 (13. Februar 2021)

Woher weißt du denn dass keine Weichmacher in den Schläuchen enthalten sind? Was ist mit anderen Hilfsstoffen, etwa gegen Flammbarkeit usw? Vielleicht kannst du mal ein technisches Datenblatt verlinken aus dem hervorgeht, dass die Schläuche keine Zusatstoffe enthalten, würde mich sehr interessieren.

Hier (https://www.prevor.com/de/chemisches-risiko-kunststoffe-und-kautschuk/) steht zum Beispiel, dass Kautschuk generell folgende Stoffe typischerweise enthält, z.B.

Weichmacher (z.B. Öle)
Schutzstoffe, z. B. gegen UV-Strahlen oder Licht
Stoffe zur Vulkanisation (Schwefel, Zinkoxid, Vulkanisationsbeschleuniger, Peroxide usw.)
Verschiedene andere Stoffe wie Farbstoffe, Quellstoffe, Flammschutzmittel usw.


----------



## razzor1984 (14. Februar 2021)

Faxe007 schrieb:


> Woher weißt du denn dass keine Weichmacher in den Schläuchen enthalten sind? Was ist mit anderen Hilfsstoffen, etwa gegen Flammbarkeit usw? Vielleicht kannst du mal ein technisches Datenblatt verlinken aus dem hervorgeht, dass die Schläuche keine Zusatstoffe enthalten, würde mich sehr interessieren.
> 
> Hier (https://www.prevor.com/de/chemisches-risiko-kunststoffe-und-kautschuk/) steht zum Beispiel, dass Kautschuk generell folgende Stoffe typischerweise enthält, z.B.
> 
> ...


Das in einer Form Elastomere oder dergleichen enthalten sind ist anzunehmen, nur müssen diese auch „löslich“ sein, dass zb destilliertes Wasser oder eben das DP ultra es aus dem Schlauch herauswaschen kann. Wenn ich mir die ganzen Beschreibungen von EPDM bzw Norprene anschaue, dann sind diese gegen Alkohole sicher. Sprich ein Lösungsmittel (Glykol) wie es im DB ultra vorkommt, greift den Schlauch nicht an. Auch der Temperaturbereich ist sehr sehr breit gesetzt. Nur mein Wasser wird nie wärme als 30 Grad…..

Auch ein guter Vergleich wären Silikonschläuche, die geben auch keine Inhalts Stoffe ab. Werden auch gerne in der Lebensmitteltechnik zb bei Kaffeeautomaten verwendet.


----------



## Faxe007 (15. Februar 2021)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Das in einer Form Elastomere oder dergleichen enthalten sind ist anzunehmen, nur müssen diese auch „löslich“ sein, dass zb destilliertes Wasser oder eben das DP ultra es aus dem Schlauch herauswaschen kann. Wenn ich mir die ganzen Beschreibungen von EPDM bzw Norprene anschaue, dann sind diese gegen Alkohole sicher. Sprich ein Lösungsmittel (Glykol) wie es im DB ultra vorkommt, greift den Schlauch nicht an. Auch der Temperaturbereich ist sehr sehr breit gesetzt. Nur mein Wasser wird nie wärme als 30 Grad…..
> 
> Auch ein guter Vergleich wären Silikonschläuche, die geben auch keine Inhalts Stoffe ab. Werden auch gerne in der Lebensmitteltechnik zb bei Kaffeeautomaten verwendet.


Es gibt mindestesn drei verschiedene Norprene Schlauchtypen. Der beständigste gegen Chemikalien ist wohl der "Norprene Chemical" - den kenne ich jedoch mit der Innenseele nicht aus dem PC Bereich.
aber selbst bei dem heißt es im Datenblatt "wird kaum durch Säuren, Basen, Salze, Ketone und Alkohole angegriffen". Naja, kaum steht da halt - alle Stoffe werden mit der Zeit rausgewaschen. Die Frage ist nur wie schnell. Die Schläuche werden normalerweise so verwendet, dass der Stoff einmal durchgeleitet wird und dann liegt die Konzentration herausgewaschener Stoffe bei praktisch Null. Im Wakü Kreislauf aber bei 100 l/h / 1.5 l Kühlmittel * 4 h/Tag *365 Tage wird das Kühlmittel etwa 100.000 Mal durchgeleitet - da kann sich dann doch schon was ansammeln. Silikonschläuche besitzen ihre Elastizität im Wesentlichen in der Tat "von Natur aus. 
Es tendieren mehrere Stimmen in Richtung, dass bei dir wohl ein Stoff, etwa Weichmacher, aus dem Schlauch ausgewaschen sein könnte. Ich glaube nicht, dass man vorschnelle den Schlauch als Ursache ausschließen kann, auch wenn es "gute" Schläuche sind. Vielleicht verträgt sich irgendwas ganz spezifisch mit deiner Materialkombination, oder den zwei Schlauchtypen nicht. Ich würde ganz klar die Schläuche austauschen und sehen ob sich dadurch das Problem beheben lässt. Das hält sich ja auch kostenmäßig im Rahmen. Aber gib mal gerne Feedback wie es deiner Wakü ergeht - bist ja nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Februar 2021)

Lese ich das im Eingangspost richtig? Neue Flachrrohr-Radiatoren und nur mit Wasser gereinigt? Ich möchte hier als Redakteur nicht schlecht über Hersteller reden, aber ich würde bei dieser Bauform nie ausschließen, dass sich nicht doch noch Lötmittelreste im Inneren verbergen. Wenn man diese dann später mit einem Glykolhaltigen Zusatz anlöst und ausspült, könnte dass die dickflüssige Komponente der Verunreinigung erklären. Die grüne Verfärbung lässt sich, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, gut mit Kupferverbindungen erklären.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Dazu sei gesagt das eine Galvanische Zelle welche oxidierende Eigenschaften ausweißt (wie hier eindeutig der Kupferanteil) eine Selbstverstärkende Wirkung hat. Kupferoxid wirkt wie ein Salz und verstärkt die Leitfähigkeit des Wassers -> Beschleunigung der Effekte.



Kupferoxid ist ein wasserunlöslicher Feststoff, aber kein elektrischer Leiter. Der verstärkt somit gar nichts und wirkt im Gegenteil passivierend. Das besondere Problem bei Kupfer-Aluminium-Gemischen ist nicht, dass nur mit Aluminium ein galvanisches Element entsteht, sondern das Aluminium über einen Zwischenzustand oxidiert und in dieser Phase abgetragen werden kann. Dann liegt wieder reine Metall frei und kann weiter korrodieren, wärend das abgetragene Material im Wasserstrom weiter zu Korund oxidiert und etwaige passivierende Schichten an anderer Stelle angreifen kann. Die anderen gebräuchlichen Metalle in einer Wasserkühlung oxidieren dagegen nur oberflächlich – sieht nicht immer schön aus, aber wir mit der Optik leben kann, sollte eigentlich keinen Korrosionsschutz befürchten. In Spalten (z.B. Anschlussgewinde, seltener Kühlstrukturen) findet man auch manchmal auch Kupfercarbonat, das habe ich aber noch nie in für sich problematischem Umfange gesehen.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Lese ich das im Eingangspost richtig? Neue Flachrrohr-Radiatoren und nur mit Wasser gereinigt? Ich möchte hier als Redakteur nicht schlecht über Hersteller reden, aber ich würde bei dieser Bauform nie ausschließen, dass sich nicht doch noch Lötmittelreste im Inneren verbergen. Wenn man diese dann später mit einem Glykolhaltigen Zusatz anlöst und ausspült, könnte dass die dickflüssige Komponente der Verunreinigung erklären. Die grüne Verfärbung lässt sich, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, gut mit Kupferverbindungen erklären.


Ich nutze momentan noch 3 Netzradiatoren – Magicool 140 & 360 + einen Phobya 200er. Ich habe damals Spülmittel einwirken lassen, das hat wirklich Dreck und Verunreinigung/Lötreste herausgelöst.

Bei dem airplex radical 420 wird ja nichts verlötet sondern nur gepresst: Die airplex radical Serie besitzt wie der große Bruder, die airplex modularity Serie, keine Lötverbindungen. Der Radiator ist bei Auslieferung daher frei von Zinnresten und es kommen ausschließlich Dichtungen, Delrin, Edelstahl und Kupfer mit dem Kühlmittel in Kontakt.

Denke mal da es sich um dieselbe Art von Röhrenradiator handelt, hier wird auch nicht gelötet worden sein.


----------



## NatokWa (24. Februar 2021)

Als gelernter Chemiefacharbeiter muss ich hier nochmal drauf hinweisen das Kupferoxid NICHT Wasserunlöslich ist, Wasser hat nur eine relativ geringe "Lösungskapazität" für diese Verbindung.
Der gelöste Teil wird dann allerdings wie ein Salz in Ionischer Form gelöst -> Erhöhung der Leitfähigkeit aber KEINE Passivierung. Der FESTSTOFF allerdings ist tatsächlich Nicht leitend wodurch eine Schicht aus Kupferoxid tatsächlich weitere Oxidation weitgehend verhindert.

das erwähnte Kupfercarbonat kann sich übrigends nur bei verwendung von (sehr) kalkigem Leitungswasser bilden durch Umwandlung von Kupferoxid und Natrium(Kalium)hydrogencarbonat. Kupfercarbonat ist sehr gut Wasserlöslich und färbt das Wasser in einem karakteristischen Blauton ein und erhöht sehr stark die Leitfähigkeit. ALLERDINGS hat es die Eigenschaft sich in Kontakt mit Metallen (Vorzugsweise Eisen) eine Katalytische Oberflächenreaktion ein zu gehen wobei reines Kupfer abgeschieden wird welches sich wie eine Beschichtung auf die Oberfläche des Metalles setzt. Dies kann man sehr einfach Experimentel nachweisen indem man einfach eine Lösung mit Kupfercarbonat ansetzt und ein Metallstück rein hält. Schon nach wenigen Sekunden ist es "verkupfert" wobei sich das Kupfer allerdings sehr leicht Mechanisch (ein Tuch reicht schon) entfernen läßt.


----------



## Richu006 (24. Februar 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Als gelernter Chemiefacharbeiter muss ich hier nochmal drauf hinweisen das Kupferoxid NICHT Wasserunlöslich ist, Wasser hat nur eine relativ geringe "Lösungskapazität" für diese Verbindung.
> Der gelöste Teil wird dann allerdings wie ein Salz in Ionischer Form gelöst -> Erhöhung der Leitfähigkeit aber KEINE Passivierung. Der FESTSTOFF allerdings ist tatsächlich Nicht leitend wodurch eine Schicht aus Kupferoxid tatsächlich weitere Oxidation weitgehend verhindert.
> 
> das erwähnte Kupfercarbonat kann sich übrigends nur bei verwendung von (sehr) kalkigem Leitungswasser bilden durch Umwandlung von Kupferoxid und Natrium(Kalium)hydrogencarbonat. Kupfercarbonat ist sehr gut Wasserlöslich und färbt das Wasser in einem karakteristischen Blauton ein und erhöht sehr stark die Leitfähigkeit. ALLERDINGS hat es die Eigenschaft sich in Kontakt mit Metallen (Vorzugsweise Eisen) eine Katalytische Oberflächenreaktion ein zu gehen wobei reines Kupfer abgeschieden wird welches sich wie eine Beschichtung auf die Oberfläche des Metalles setzt. Dies kann man sehr einfach Experimentel nachweisen indem man einfach eine Lösung mit Kupfercarbonat ansetzt und ein Metallstück rein hält. Schon nach wenigen Sekunden ist es "verkupfert" wobei sich das Kupfer allerdings sehr leicht Mechanisch (ein Tuch reicht schon) entfernen läßt.


Ach du meine Fresse... hätte ich das gelesen, bevor ich das erste msl eine WaKü eingebaut habe, dann hätte ich wohl Gedacht, so eine Wasserkühlung sei nur etwas für Physik/Chemiebegeisterte, welche in der Nacht vom Perdiodensystem der Elemente träumen xD.

Also ich fülle einfach DP Ultra ein. Und habe meinen frieden.

Ps: @NatokWa nichts gegen dich, ich mag deinen Post!... aber ich verstehe nur "Bahnhof"^^


----------



## NatokWa (24. Februar 2021)

Ich hätte mich auch ncht so dazu ausgelassen wenn da nicht "Jemand" so einen Mist geschrieben hätte (@PCGH_Torsten ) den ich SO absolut nicht stehen lassen konnte. Hat für mich etwas mit Berufsehre zu tun da ich im Wareneingang eines Chemiebetriebes "Sitze" und mit sehr vielen Chemikalien aus so ziemlich jedem Bereich der Chemie regelmäßig zu tun bekomme + mir interessemäßig dann noch viel angelesen habe dazu und natürlich mehrere Chemiker mir "gerne" mal genauer erklären dürfen was da wie und warum passiert. 
DIE sind auch der Grund warum ich bei meiner WaKü reine Teflonschläuche verwende . Mit das billigeste was man nehmen kann abgesehen von Baumarktschlauch aber trotzdem absolut unschlagbar in Sachen Haltbarkeit und nicht vorhandenseins von Weichmachern


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Februar 2021)

Ich gebe zu, dass ich über keine berufliche Erfahrung in chemischen Bereichen verfüge. Aber wenn sämtliche Quellen, die ich auf die schnelle finden kann CuO als "in Wasser unlöslich" beschreiben und auch deiner Aussage nach die von mir beschriebene selbschützende Wirkung trotz einer etwaigen leichten Löslichkeit gegeben ist, also KEINE sich selbst beschleunigende Korrosion möglich ist, frage ich mich, ob "so ein Mist" eine angemessene Beschreibung für mein Post ist.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Februar 2021)

Die Hw kommt bald in ein Thermaltak x71, der 200er muss weichen, habe dazu schon einen zweiten magiccool 360er. Fittinge werden auch getauscht. Alles nur mehr Barrow oder EK – alles vernickelt auch innen.Es wird wieder DP ultra verwendet werden. Filter wird jedoch zw einer Schnellkupplung und Absperrhahn sitzen. Damit kann ich den leichter reinigen.

Ich habe mir einmal einen Noname fitting näher angeschaut, den ich ausgebaut hatte und in der Luft getrocknet ist. Da dieser Fitting 16/11 nur Pulverbeschichtet ist und innen quasi blank sind, erkenne ich hier eine leicht Oxidationsschicht leicht „grünlich“. Ich lasse euch wissen ob sich wieder etwas fängt im Filter in ein paar Monaten.


----------



## NatokWa (24. Februar 2021)

Ja ich habe geschrieben das "eine Schicht" auf CuO weitere Korosion verhindern würde. Nur bildet das Zeug leider keine Schichten ... wenn es ausfällt, dann in form von winzigen Kristallen die einfach im Strom mitschwimmen bis sie sich in einer Ecke oder Ritze ablagern ODER wie beim TE von einem Filterelement "gesammelt" werden welches fein genug ist um sie auf zu halten.
In einer WaKü hat CuO somit KEINE Rostschutzwirkung aber trotzdem durch die geringe Löslichkeit eine leichte Beschleunigung der Korrosion .
Die meiste Fachliteratur bezeichnet btw. alles mit einer Löslichkeit in Wasser welche unter 0,5 Gewichtsprozent liegt als Unlöslich. CuO hat bei niedrigen Temps eine Löslichkeit von ~0.2% laut einem unserer Chemiker (Hab ihn extzra gefragt) allerdings steigt sie mit der Temperatur leicht an (wie jede Löslichkeit). Die Gangigste Wiki bezeichnet deshalb die Löslichkeit auch als "Nahezu Unlöslich in Wasser". Quelle : KLICK Im Kasten Rechts bei Löslichkeit.

Ein Hauptgrund für die Bezeichnung "Unlöslich" liegt darin begründet das die maximale gelöste Menge nicht ausreicht um irgendeine "vernünftige" Reaktion mit dem Zeug in Gang zu bringen.

Das geilste an dem Ganzen ist jetzt allerdings das auch ich durch die Wiki wieder dazu gelernt habe DENN :
Wer da aufmerksam liest wird feststellen das sich Kupferoxid genauso wie DiKupferOxid (Cu2O) unter keinen Umständen innerhalb eines WaKü-Kreislaufes bilden kann. Es stimmen weder die Thermischen Bedingungen noch die Chemischen . Selbst der Umweg über Kupfersulfat und andere Kupfersalze erfordert zuerst eine entsprechende CHEMISCHE und nicht Galvanische zersetzung des Kupfers wofür die entsprechenden Säuren bzw agresive Salze im Wasser vorhanden sein müßen. Dies ist nichtmal beim schlechtesten Leitungswasser der Fall geschweige denn bei Dest-Wasser. Die Chemikalien die anschließend für die Finale umwandlung in CuO oder Cu2O nötig sind, würden das Wasser obendrein (sehr) Giftig machen. Damit fällt Kupferoxid hier zu 100% als Mögliche Erklährung aus, zumal das Zeug Gelb bis Rot ist je nach Korngröße (Cu2O nahezu Schwarz).

Hätte mir also vieles Sparen können mit der Aussage : CuO ist keine Option, kann sich in einer WaKü auf keinen Fall bilden


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Februar 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ja ich habe geschrieben das "eine Schicht" auf CuO weitere Korosion verhindern würde. Nur bildet das Zeug leider keine Schichten ... wenn es ausfällt, dann in form von winzigen Kristallen die einfach im Strom mitschwimmen bis sie sich in einer Ecke oder Ritze ablagern ODER wie beim TE von einem Filterelement "gesammelt" werden welches fein genug ist um sie auf zu halten.
> In einer WaKü hat CuO somit KEINE Rostschutzwirkung aber trotzdem durch die geringe Löslichkeit eine leichte Beschleunigung der Korrosion .
> Die meiste Fachliteratur bezeichnet btw. alles mit einer Löslichkeit in Wasser welche unter 0,5 Gewichtsprozent liegt als Unlöslich. CuO hat bei niedrigen Temps eine Löslichkeit von ~0.2% laut einem unserer Chemiker (Hab ihn extzra gefragt) allerdings steigt sie mit der Temperatur leicht an (wie jede Löslichkeit). Die Gangigste Wiki bezeichnet deshalb die Löslichkeit auch als "Nahezu Unlöslich in Wasser". Quelle : KLICK Im Kasten Rechts bei Löslichkeit.
> 
> ...


Du hast leider nicht verstanden, dass der Post in der Tat etwas harsch war mit "so ein Mist" - hätte man sich entschuldigen können dafür. 
Du bist jetzt nicht der einzige, der hier "Richtung Chemie" studiert hat, muss deswegen aber die anderen auch nicht herunter putzen, wenn mal was nicht zu 100% chemisch gesehen stimmt.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2021)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Du hast leider nicht verstanden, dass der Post in der Tat etwas harsch war mit "so ein Mist" - hätte man sich entschuldigen können dafür.
> Du bist jetzt nicht der einzige, der hier "Richtung Chemie" studiert hat, muss deswegen aber die anderen auch nicht herunter putzen, wenn mal was nicht zu 100% chemisch gesehen stimmt.


Ich muss hier SnaxeX zustimmen. Ein Forum ist dazu da, um Erfahrungen und Wissen auszutauschen. Das selbst PCGH_Reds nicht allwissend sind, sollte eigentlich klar sein. 

Bitte in Zukunft etwas auf den Diskussionston achten. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Februar 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ein Hauptgrund für die Bezeichnung "Unlöslich" liegt darin begründet das die maximale gelöste Menge nicht ausreicht um irgendeine "vernünftige" Reaktion mit dem Zeug in Gang zu bringen.
> 
> Das geilste an dem Ganzen ist jetzt allerdings das auch ich durch die Wiki wieder dazu gelernt habe DENN :
> Wer da aufmerksam liest wird feststellen das sich Kupferoxid genauso wie DiKupferOxid (Cu2O) unter keinen Umständen innerhalb eines WaKü-Kreislaufes bilden kann. Es stimmen weder die Thermischen Bedingungen noch die Chemischen . Selbst der Umweg über Kupfersulfat und andere Kupfersalze erfordert zuerst eine entsprechende CHEMISCHE und nicht Galvanische zersetzung des Kupfers wofür die entsprechenden Säuren bzw agresive Salze im Wasser vorhanden sein müßen. Dies ist nichtmal beim schlechtesten Leitungswasser der Fall geschweige denn bei Dest-Wasser. Die Chemikalien die anschließend für die Finale umwandlung in CuO oder Cu2O nötig sind, würden das Wasser obendrein (sehr) Giftig machen. Damit fällt Kupferoxid hier zu 100% als Mögliche Erklährung aus, zumal das Zeug Gelb bis Rot ist je nach Korngröße (Cu2O nahezu Schwarz).
> ...



Kann es sein, dass die Temperaturbetrachtung wieder aus der Perspektive eines Chemikers ist, der großes Mengen Stoff umsetzen möchte? Kupferoberfläche verfärben sich jedenfalls sowohl frei herumliegend an der Luft als auch in einer Wasserkühlung ohne Zusätze rotbraun, in Kreisläufen (pH unbekannt) oder bei geringfügigen Verunreinigungen (z.B. Fingerabdrücke) auch schwarz. Mir fehlen die chemischen Analysemöglichkeiten, um die Zuammensetzung dieser Beläge zu analysieren, aber KupferI/IIoxid ist eine oft genannte Erklärung. Das sich die Schichten durch Säure und/oder Erstllung eines galvanischen Elements mit Opferanode ("Salz + Alufolie") entweder deutlich aufhellen oder aber abtragen lassen, spräche auch für eine (reduzierbare) Oxidschicht, die sich bei Raumtemperatur bildet.


----------



## NatokWa (25. Februar 2021)

Guckst du hier : KLICK

Das Oxid bildet sich erst als Sekundärstoff ab mindestens 220°C als Katalysetemperatur, das wird in dieser Wiki sogar erwähnt.

Und nein ich habe nicht aus der Sicht des Chemikers gesprochen zumal ICH weder einer bin noch die umsetzung "Großer Mengen" für einen Chemiker typisch wären.
Ich selbst bin für genau das letzte mal ausgebildet worden. Reaktionschemie in der Produktion, groß´technische Produktion. Um genau zu sein 3 Lehrjahre im Ausbildungszentrum Frankfurt-Hoechst (damals noch Hoechst AG).

Das Oxid läßt sich btw. im Gegensatz zu nahezu allen anderen Kupfersalzen eher schlecht Galvanisch bzw. durch Electrolyse umsetzen.

Ich frage mich allerdings so langsam welchen Hintergrund (Wissenstechnisch bzw. Wissensdurst-Technisch) deine Quellen haben ... Oxid ist leider bei Metallen immer das erste an das die meisten denken ohne es genauer zu hinterfragen, ich habe ja SELBST auch dran "geglaubt" als das hier anfing und weiß es jetzt besser. 
Das Kupfer hier eine solche Ausnahme von der Regel ist hätte ich auch nicht geglaubt, ist es dann aber doch. Wäre ich nicht so Hartnäckig im Fakten nachforschen wäre (weil es mir sonst keine Ruhe läßt), würde ich auch immer noch sagen das es Kupferoxid ist worüber wir hier "reden" .......


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Februar 2021)

Für die beschriebenen Beobachtungen im letzten Post bin ich selbst die Quelle. Die Interpretation ist eine bunte Mischung auf diversen Sekundärquellen und etwas nicht wirklich auf diesen Fall ausgerichteten Schul- und Universtitätschemie bzw. was mir davon noch in Erinnerung geblieben ist. Bestätigungen ergeben sich aus diversen anderne Anwendungsbereichen, von Korrosionsbetrachtungen bis Löttechnik, wo es auch allgemein heißt, dass Kupfer unter Normalbedingungen inert wäre, sondern dass es oxidiert.

Mir fällt auch keine bessere Erklärung sein, wie Kupfer an freier Luft sonst reagieren sollte, wenn nicht mit Sauerstoff. Und umgekehrt sehe ich die möglichen Darstellungswege von Kupferoxiden aus Kupfersalzen in Lösung nicht als Widerspruch zu einer direkten Oxidation, sondern nur als andere Redaktionswege ausgehend von anderen Stoffen. Hier betrachten wir aber nicht gelöste Kupfersalze, sondern zunächst metallisches Kupfer. In einer Umgebung, in der aggressivere Substanzen als Sauerstoff nur in geringsten Mengen vorkommen. Dazu hat man ein Ergebnis mit den optischen und zumindest einem Teil der mechanischen Eigenschaften von Kupferoxi => Die Schlussfolgererung 1+1+1 = 3 liegt nahe. Aber man kann natürlich nie ausschließen, dass etwas komplexer abläuft.


----------



## NatokWa (25. Februar 2021)

Ich würde dir wirklich gerne recht geben da es auch für mich eigendlich Logisch wäre, was unter anderem daran liegt das einem schon in der Schule beigebracht wird das ALLE Metalle primär durch Oxidation "zerstört" werden.
Allerdings habe ich heute unseren Metallorganika-Chemiker zu dem Thema ausgequetscht welcher mir bestätigt hat das die bildung von Kupferoxid auf direktem Wege, also ohne Umweg über die leider NICHT allgemein bekannten Grünspansalze (Die einem schon in der Grundschule als der ROST vom Kupfer, also Kupferoxid beigebracht werden) praktisch nicht gebildet werden kann und dieses Verhalten neben Kupfer auch auf ein paar andere Metalle zutrifft wobei Gold hier das Prominenteste Beispiel ist wogegen Silber (Gleiche Spalte wie Kupfer und Gold  und genau "zwischen" den beiden) das genaue Gegenbeispiel ist und sehr gerne Oxidiert. Chrom und Vanadium sind weitere Beispiele wobei ja gerade bei Chrom diese Eigenschaft zu seiner breiten Verwendung geführt hat genau wie bei Nickel und Zink.
Allerdings konnte mir besagter Chemiker keinelei schlüßigen GRUND nennen warum das ganze so ist da keiner der "Gängigen" werte der einzelnen Elemente (Elektronegativität, Aufteilung der Elektronen etc) da irgendein nachvollziehbares Muster ergibt.

Aber das ganze ist auch so ziemlich egal für den TE. Ob das Jetzt Kupferoxid -sulfat -phosphat -carbonat oder was GANZ anderes ist, er HAT eine ausfallende Verschutzung welche irgendwo her kommt und mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit entweder irgendwas gelöstes und wieder ausgefallenes ist ODER durch ein Galvanisches Element entstanden ist. Letzteres ist aufgrund der optischen Karakteristiken wahrscheinlicher und sollte somit eliminiert werden, Optimalerweise auf eine art die ersteres gleich mit ausschließt -> Problem gelöst.

Vom Fachsimpeln über Reaktionschemie lernt hier kaum einer was dazu da es eh die wenigsten interessiert  und ... warum auch *g*

PS : Beim LÖTEN von Kupfer kommst du problemlos ÜBER die Temperatur die auch für dir direkte Bildung von Kupferoxid ausreicht, dort bildet es sich also TATSÄCHLICH wie von dir selbst beobachtet !


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Februar 2021)

Beim Löten ging es mir eher um die Vorbehandlung von "oxidiertem" Kupfer, damit man sauber löten kann. 
Und bei der restlichen Diskussion will ich auch nicht "recht gegeben" bekommen, sondern einfach wissen, was denn nun wirklich abläuft? Sowohl privat, weil ich meinen PC gerne verstehe, als auch beruflich. Ist schließlich mein Fachgebiet. Aus Beobachtung kann ich halt ganz klar eins sagen:
- Metallisches Kupfer läuft an der Luft rotbraun an, seltener/punktuell wird es auch schwarz.
- Weitere feste oder flüssige Stoffe sind dafür nicht notwendig, (Haut-)Unreinheiten aber einer Schwarzfärbung förderlich.
- Ablöseerscheinungen sind dabei nicht zu beobachten, es entsteht nie loses Material.
- In einem Wasserkreislauf wird es ebenfalls rotbraun, aber wesentlich häufiger auch schwarz.
- Partikel gleicher Farbe sind dabei nur sehr selten und dann in geringem Aufwand zu beobachten, dann immer schwarz. (Andersfarbige Partikel deute ich mal als  weitere Verunreinigungen, nicht als Teil der Hauptreaktion.)

Das die Feststoffe (fast) alle an Ort und Stelle bleiben, selbst in einem Wasserkreislauf, schließt eine Reaktion mit (gut) wasserlöslichem Übergangszustand eigentlich aus. Sonst hätte man das gleiche Schadensbild wie bei Aluminium: Es würde sich keine geschlossenen Schichten aus dem Korrosionsendprodukt bilden, sondern man hätte Lochfraß und losen Dreck im Kreislauf. Genau das passiert mit Kupfer aber nicht. Sondern irgend eine Umsetzung, bei der von Angang bis Ende nur ("praktisch") wasserunlösliche Feststoffe vorliegen müssen, die nicht abgetragen werden. Aber welche Stoffe sind das? Und welche Reaktionspartner spielen eine Rolle?

"x Cu + x O2 => x CuO o. x Cu2O" ist nur die gemäß Schulchemie billigste, naheliegenste Erklärung nach dem Prinzip "was lag vor, wie sieht das Ergebnis ungefähr aus?". Aber "einfach" bedeutet nicht automatisch "richtig", "falsch" aber automatisch "wir brauchen eine neue, bessere Erklärung".


----------



## Faxe007 (27. Februar 2021)

Darf ich neben der Korrosionchemie daran erinnern, dass der Mann zwei verschiedene Schlaumaterialien kombiniert. Schaut euch doch mal dieses schöne Bild auf Wikipedia an https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weichmacher#/media/Datei:Erasers&Plasticizer.JPG mit der Bildunterschirft "Der Weichmacher aus dem Radiergummi ist in das rote Plastikrohr eingewandert und hat es zum _Schmelzen_ gebracht." - ob schmelzen jetzt das korrekte Wort ist, weiß ich nicht, aber schaut doch noch mal auf den Glibber auf dem letzten Bild der auf den Kupferkühlrippen hängt. Da sind Weichmacher involviert, ich habe in meiner Wakü eine Verunreinigung gehabt, die ziemlich ähnlich aussah und konnte es durch Schlauchwechsel lösen. PS: Ich hatte auch zwei verschiedene Schlauchaterialien eingesetzt.


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Februar 2021)

Faxe007 schrieb:


> Darf ich neben der Korrosionchemie daran erinnern, dass der Mann zwei verschiedene Schlaumaterialien kombiniert. Schaut euch doch mal dieses schöne Bild auf Wikipedia an https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weichmacher#/media/Datei:Erasers&Plasticizer.JPG mit der Bildunterschirft "Der Weichmacher aus dem Radiergummi ist in das rote Plastikrohr eingewandert und hat es zum _Schmelzen_ gebracht." - ob schmelzen jetzt das korrekte Wort ist, weiß ich nicht, aber schaut doch noch mal auf den Glibber auf dem letzten Bild der auf den Kupferkühlrippen hängt. Da sind Weichmacher involviert, ich habe in meiner Wakü eine Verunreinigung gehabt, die ziemlich ähnlich aussah und konnte es durch Schlauchwechsel lösen. PS: Ich hatte auch zwei verschiedene Schlauchaterialien eingesetzt.


Ich glaube ich wäre hier der erste der es schafft EK ZMT und Tygon R6010 Norprene zu killen.

https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...10-norprene-schlauch-11-2/8mm-5/16-id-schwarz

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-16-1-11-1mm-3m-retail

Ich bleib dabei, diese Schläuche können keine Weichmacher abgeben, da sie keine enthalten die man mit Wasserkühlungzusätzen herauswaschen kann. Mit einem „DP Ultra“ oder einem Inovatek protect. Der Ethanolgehalt is sooooo gering. Mein Wasser hatte vor dem Mora 30 – 32 Grad beim Spielen, dank Mora < 30 Grad. Gestern waren es bei 22 Grad Raumtemperartur und Starwares Battlefront ganze 26 Grad. Cyberpunkt 2077 gibt ~ 1 Grad mehr ab, bin ich aber immer noch mehr als save. Im Sommer sind es dank optimierter Lüfterkurve nie mehr als 30 Grad.

Wie sehen das @PCGH_Torsten und @NatokWa ?

Für den neuen Build wird ausschließlich der 16/10 von Watercool - EPDM verwendet:





						Watercool Heatkiller EPDM Schlauch 13/10mm - schwarz, 3m
					

Sehr beständiger EPDM-Schlauch in Schwarz, 3 m am Stück (Retail-Karton), 13/10 mm OD/ID, robust und langlebig, flexibel und ohne Weichmacher




					www.caseking.de


----------



## NatokWa (28. Februar 2021)

Ich werde auch jeden Fall mal bei Gelegenheit den ein oder anderen Chemiker den ich bei mir auf der Arbeit erwischen kann auf dieses "Gesamtproblem" ansetzen um eine fundierte Meinung zu kriegen, evtl kriege ich auch einen dazu da ein paar Experimente zu mache, immerhin haben wir auch ein Materialforschungslabor vor Ort 

Ich habe bisher nur sehr gezielte Frage zu einzelnen Möglichen Reaktionen gestellt ohne das Gesamtbild bzw. das zugrunde liegende Problem zu schildern, könte also sein das ich dann ganz andere Antworten bekomme zumal die Schutzlösungen ALLE Tenside + Ionische Bestandteile enthalten... habe meines sogar mal mit auf Arbeit genommen um mir die Wirkung und unbedenklichkeit bestätigen zu lassen (ein Grünes Phobya Konzetrat das es interessanterweise nicht mehr zum kaufen gibt) und er meinte das es wohl Hochwirksam gegen Korosion und Leitfähigkeit ist ABER auch recht Giftig und er sich wundere das es verkauft werden dürfte *g*
Hab noch fast 400ml in der 2. Flasche und das Kühlwasser hält JAHRE ohne das irgendwas angegriffen wird und ich verwende es nach Umbau sogar wieder in neuen Aufbau. Geht wohl auch deshalb so gut weil ich reinen Teflonschlauch verwende.

Zu EPDM Schlauch : Nach dieser Wiki und allem was ich selbst bisher drüber weiß zu urteilen dürfte der Schlauch nahezu die gleichen Eigenschaften haben wie mein Teflon abgesehen von 2 Punkten. 
1. Ist das Zeug leichter zu verarbeiten (Biegsamer/Elastischer)
2. Ist es Empfindlich gegen Öle und Fette jeglicher Art aber NICHT gegen Wasser/Alkohole und andere gängige Lösungsmittel

Ansonsten enthält EPDM KEINERLEI Weichmacher, die braucht es auch garnicht da das Grundmateriel bereits Gummielastische Eigenschaften besitzt und Weichmacher da nichts mehr verbessern können.
Klar, etwas teurer als mein Teflonschlauch aber wenn ich sehe das da jetzt 3 Meter nur noch 15 Euro kosten ..... ich habe weit mehr Investiert weil ich an jeder Ecke für den Billigen Teflonschlauch Winkel benötige da der extrem schnell umknickt  so Star wie der ist... dafür halt ~2€ pro Meter und gegen absolut alles unempfindlich *g*

Ich würde JEDEM zu EPDM raten und dazu von Weichen durchsichtigen Schläuchen die finger zu lassen.


----------



## Faxe007 (28. Februar 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ansonsten enthält EPDM KEINERLEI Weichmacher, die braucht es auch garnicht da das Grundmateriel bereits Gummielastische Eigenschaften besitzt und Weichmacher da nichts mehr verbessern können.


Norprene ist gar kein EPDM.


----------



## NatokWa (28. Februar 2021)

Faxe007 schrieb:


> Norprene ist gar kein EPDM.


Hat razzor1984 etwas von Norprene geschrieben in Sachen das er/sie es WIEDER einsetzen will ? Nein ?

Habe ich im großen und ganzen auf razzor1984 geantworted mit dem Part über EPDM ? JA !

Finde deinen Fehler .....


----------



## Ampre (28. Februar 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Zu EPDM Schlauch : Nach dieser Wiki und allem was ich selbst bisher drüber weiß zu urteilen dürfte der Schlauch nahezu die gleichen Eigenschaften haben wie mein Teflon abgesehen von 2 Punkten.
> 1. Ist das Zeug leichter zu verarbeiten (Biegsamer/Elastischer)
> 2. Ist es Empfindlich gegen Öle und Fette jeglicher Art aber NICHT gegen Wasser/Alkohole und andere gängige Lösungsmittel



Was du nicht alle hast. Kann es sein das du einfach nur ein Troll bist der gerne Foren mit falschem Halbwissen flamete?

Hier gibt es eine Seite wo man mal nachschlagen kann. Teflon Schläuche gibt es schon mal nicht, denn die Richtige Bezeichnung ist PTFE sein. Die sind zwar bei Temperatur recht gut, haben aber eine sehr geringe Festigkeit. Man zieht also etwas am Schlauch und schon wird er Dünner und somit Undicht, weshalb er wohl bei den Hobbyschrauben hier wohl nicht so gut wegkommt.









						PTFE-Chemieschlauch - standard
					

Typ: RCT®-ZS-DKA-SW




					www.rct-online.de
				





Ah und hier noch ein paar Gründe warum "Teflon" einfach mist ist für Schläuche. Dichtet nicht  richtig ohne Fremdhilfe und beginnst zu fließen:



> PTFE ist nicht oder nur wenig elastisch. Deshalb werden PTFE-Dichtelemente durch elastische Vorspannelemente in Form von O-Ringen oder Edelstahlfedern aktiviert.
> 
> Aber auch PTFE hat gewisse Nachteile, wie z. B. die Neigung zum Kaltfluss oder Kriechen des reinen PTFE’s unter Druckbelastung. Diese Schwächen werden jedoch bei den Dichtungscompounds durch die Beimengung von Füllstoffen ausgeglichen. Füllstoffe, z. B. Bronze gefüllte Compounds, verleihen dem PTFE die Fähigkeit, sich den meisten Einsatzbedingungen anzupassen.







__





						Dichtungstechnik und Dichtungen - Ludwig Meister
					






					www.ludwigmeister.de
				






Zurück zum Thema: 
Da du Noname Fittinge und Anschlüsse hast, weißt du welche Materialien für die Dichtung verwendet werden? Wenn du einige O-Ringe verbaut hast, kann das nach 1 Jahr schon eine beachtliche Menge an Ausdünstungen erzeugen. 

Könnten das vielleicht auch Algen sein?


----------



## NatokWa (1. März 2021)

Oha da greift aber mal jemand richtig an .... und das auch noch mit Halbwissen während man eineanderen als Troll bezeichnet der idr. alles genau nachforscht und mit Quellen hinterlegt wo es nötig erscheint.

1. Teflon IST ! PTFE .

2. Baut man eine WaKü normalerweise so das KEIN Zug auf den Schläuchen ist. Wer das nicht hinkriegt setzen 6 ! (Könnte jetzt hier nen Link zu deinem anderen Post setzen wegen dem du hier so abgehst ..... aber ich lasse es lieber)

3. Ist Teflon NICHT so schwach wie du da behauptest von wegen dran ziehen und schon wird er dünner . Ich setze das Zeug jetzt seit über 6 Jahren erfolgreich ein und da ist NICHTS in Sachen Undichtigkeiten oder Verformung aufgetreten AUßER der Tatsache das sich das Teflon in den Verschraubungen der Form anpasst und damit sogar NOCH besser dichtet. Der gleiche Effekt tritt btw. bei allen Schläuchen auf, hat aber bei eher weichen Schläuchen nicht diesen "bleibenden" Charakter

Die "Nachteile" die du da "zitierst" treffen übrigens nur für Hochdruck-Anwendungen zu. bei den niedrigen drücken in WaKü's passiert da gar nix, noch dazu ist es ein gravierender Fehler von den Eigenschaften von DICHTUNGEN auf die von Schläuchen schließen zu wollen da dort komplett unterschiedliche Belastungen auf treten.

Und jetzt lass das Geflame hier, du vergiftest die Diskussion unnötig.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. März 2021)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich wäre hier der erste der es schafft EK ZMT und Tygon R6010 Norprene zu killen.
> 
> https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...10-norprene-schlauch-11-2/8mm-5/16-id-schwarz
> 
> ...



Sehe ich ähnlich. Soweit ich die Schläuche kenne, sollten sie keine nicht-gasförmigen Stoffe abgeben (stinken tun sie ^^). Weichmacher findet man in Wasserkühlungen immer nur im Umfeld von PVC – und dann sind es auch durchgängig für die Produktion von Weich-PVC genutzte Weichmacher in entsprechender Konzentration. Das Beispiel mit dem Radiergummi, der PVC auflöst, ist also selbst bei gemischten Schläuchen mit Weichmacher nicht anwendbar, da diese nicht aus so unterschiedlichem Material bestehen. Bezüglich dem Glibber werden wir aber so oder so zu keiner Auflösung kommen. Dazu ist "gelartig" zu unspezifisch. Eine Möglichkeit wären, wie erwähnt, Lötfettreste in unzureichend gereinigten Radiatoren, die durch das Glykol im Wasserzusatz angelöst wurden.




NatokWa schrieb:


> Ich werde auch jeden Fall mal bei Gelegenheit den ein oder anderen Chemiker den ich bei mir auf der Arbeit erwischen kann auf dieses "Gesamtproblem" ansetzen um eine fundierte Meinung zu kriegen, evtl kriege ich auch einen dazu da ein paar Experimente zu mache, immerhin haben wir auch ein Materialforschungslabor vor Ort



Wenn ihr Material braucht: Ich habe vor sehr langer Zeit mal ein paar Kupferreste in Kreislauf-Altwasser gepackt und dann im Schrank vergessen. Hat sich zwar nichts drin bewegt und der Kreislauf enthielt auch ein paar Reste von Farbzusätzen, aber so weit weg von den Bedingungen in einer Wasserkühlung dürfte die Probe nicht sein und mittlerweile ist das Kupfer rabenschwarz mit ein paar grünen Punkten.


----------



## NatokWa (1. März 2021)

Schaun mer mal ... Der Chemiker den ich heute mal darauf angesprochen habe will erstmal jetzt noch mehr Infos von mir und am besten auch gleich Bauteile wie sie typischerweise verwendet werden . Der Kerl ist Feuer und Flamme und ist drauf und dran ein kleines Forschungsprojekt draus zu machen da er kaum Arbeit hat (Kaum Kundenforschungsaufträge) und will es dann aber gleich richtig machen.
Er hat sich sogar schon mit den Herstellern der gängigen Lösungen in Verbindung gesetzt in wie weit sie bereit sind die genauen Zusammensetzungen der einzelnen Lösungen ihm mit zu teilen (bei Meiner steht z.B. zwar alles drauf aber nicht wie viel von jedem). Ich bringe ihm morgen den WaKü-Block meiner mittlerweile auf nen Accelero umgebauten GTX 1080 in dem sogar ein bisschen von diesem Grünen Absatz drinnen ist der sich an der Düsenplatte verfangen hat (nur minimal und nicht wirklich der Rede Wert ABER vorhanden). 

Aluminium etc hat er selbst genug da und er geht davon aus das er schon bald die ersten "Ergebnisse" hat. Wobei "Bald" bei ihm einen Zeitraum von bis zu 4 Wochen beinhaltet  

Was er aber schon sagen kann ist : Wenn es Schwarz ist sollte es sich tatsächlich um Cu2O handeln da alles andere durch einfachen Ausschluß wegfällt. Die meisten Aluminiumsalze sind z.B. genau wie Aluminiumoxid Weiß, um nicht zu sagen Schneeweiß bzw. Wissenschaftlich korrekt "Reinweiß"


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2021)

Moin 

Zwei Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet. Bitte auf den Ton achten. 

Danke!  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Ampre (2. März 2021)

1. Versuchst du mich mit IST! reinzulegen? Betont das Ausrufezeichen das Ist oder ist das Ausrufezeichung die Negierung und bedeutet "IST Nicht" Wahrscheinlich machst du das weil du keine Ahnung hast und du Dir so alles offen hältst. Laut Wikipedia kommt man beim Begriff Teflon direkt bei Polytetrafluorethylen(PTFE) heraus.

2. Schon allein das Eigengewicht reicht aus um Zug aufzubauen, was bei einem Fließenden Kunststoff oft ein Problem darstellt. Selbst wenn du Ihn unter Druck zusammenbaust wird die Druckgraft durch das fließen des Kunststoffes irgendwann aufgebraucht.

3. Doch Teflon ist recht schwach. Für eine externe Verlegung von Schläuchen würde ich darauf verzichten.

4. Das sich Teflon bei Verschraubung der Form anpasst ist kein Vorteil bei Schläuchen die man des Öfteren auf und zu machen muss. Hier ist ein Kunststoff, welcher in seine Ursprungsform zurück geht, also elastisches Verhalten zeigt, besser geeignet. Bei Teflon verlierst du durch das plastische Verhalten und das fliesen praktisch deine Vorspannkraft. Das bei dir in 6 Jahren nichts passiert ist, liegt wahrscheinlich daran das du Glück hattest und du die richtige Verschraubung gewählt hast. Wahrscheinlich irgend etwas wie eine Feder-Gelenkschelle die automatisch nachzieht wenn der Schlauch schwindet. Man sieht es auch bei Teflonband bei Rohrleitungen, welches man nur einmal verwenden kann und man laut Anleitung immer nur nach vorne drehen soll. Dreht man einmal zurück besteht schon die Chance das es undicht ist.

5. Der Nachteil dürfte eher bei Niederdruckverbindungen der Fall sein, bei Hochdruck braucht man keine Spannelemente welche die Dichtung oder den Schlauch anpressen. Es gibt da clevere Konstruktionen von Dichtungen und Schlauchfassungen, wo der Systemdruck die Dichtung unterstütz. Sapnn- bzw. Federelemente werden eher bei Niederdruck eingesetzt wo es kein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2021)

Es gibt im Wakübereich (praktisch) keine federnden Verbindungssysteme für Schläuche (mehr) und der Vorteil von sehr niedrigen Drücken ist, dass man mit wasserabweisenden Substanzen wie Teflon überhaupt keine mechanische Dichtigkeit braucht, um Leckagen zu vermeiden. Feinste Lücken bleiben wegen der Oberflächenspannung ohne Folgen. Auch beim Fließverhalten ergibt sich aus geringen einwirkenden Kräften eine klare Grenze, unterhalb derer sich einfach gar nichts tut. Der Zug auf einem vernünftig verlegten Schlauch sollte viel niedriger sein als die Fließgrenzen von Teflon, sonst kämen die Schläuche ja schon zu Band zerflossen aus dem Lager. Einzig der hohe Druck in den Fittings kann das Material in Form pressen, aber dann ist es eben auch in Form. In einer mit wechselnden Drücken gewisser Stärke belasteten Leitung (z.B. 4 Bar Wasserleitung) könnte das ein Problem werden, wenn das Material durch die Belastungen in seiner Form weiterarbeitet und das eben nicht elastisch, sondern unter Schrumpfung. Aber bei 0,04 bar Förderdruck (Laing D5 @2.420 U/min gegen drei enge Schnelltrennkupplungen und ein paar Sensoren, war ungefähr derm Widerstand von zwei Kühlern und einem Radiator entsprechen dürfte) in einer Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Ampre (2. März 2021)

@PCGH_Torsten.  Sicher das es keine federnden Verbindung mehr gibt. Hier hab ich noch eine:  https://www.alphacool.com/shop/schl...l-hf-schlauchschelle-federband-19-22mm-chrome

Das sieht sogar recht nice aus. 

1.  Zudem ist eine Verbindung mit einem Gummischlauch immer eine Feder-Verbindung an sich, denn der Schlauch bringt ja selbst die Federwirkung auf. Bei Teflon fehlt diese Funktion, da das Material nicht elastisch sondern plastisch ist. 

2. Feinste Lücken und Oberflächen sind ohne Folgen? Vernachlässigst du da nicht den Kapillareffekt? Ok bei Teflon ist der nicht vorhanden, aber bei anderen Kombinationen schon. 

3. Wenn man einen Schlauch horizontal verlegt, trägt dieser oft ein ganz schönes Stück Last. (Eigengewicht + Medium). Das langt für einige Werkstoffe schon aus, dass diese zu fließen beginnen. (Wenn auch nur sehr langsam) 

4. Hinzu kommt die Belastung durch Temperaturschwankungen von die von +10°C bis  +50°C liegen können. Auch hier werden interne Spannungen aufgebaut. 

5. Der Druck im System ist meist das kleiner Problem. Das Eigengewicht vom Schlauch und das Gewicht vom Medium sind dann eher ein Problem, gerade wenn man Leitungen nach extern über längere Strecken verlegt. 

Ich finde es immer ein bisschen Fahrlässig wenn man sagt das ist ja so wenig Druck und Durchfluss, da wird schon nichts rausgehen. Bei meinem Anschluss mit Anschraubtülle und Norprene Schlauch ist die ganze soße mit nur etwas wenig Zug davon gelaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2021)

Deswegen stehen die Klammern in meinem Satz: Früher gab es sowas, als nahezu alle Verbindungssysteme auch von Wakü-Bastlern zwegentfremdet wurden, und einige Händler bieten immer noch Restposten an. Aber es wird halt praktisch nicht mehr verwendet. Selbst Legris-Steckverbinder habe ich in den letzten Jahren häufiger gesehen als mit Federklemmen gesicherte Tüllen (und vermutlich auch häufiger als mit steifen Kabelbindern gesicherte. Ungesicherte sieht man noch gelegentlich). Das federnste in modernen Wasserkühlungen wären O-Ring-gedichtete Hardtubes, aber das ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.

Zu 1./2.: Eben, bei Teflon kann das Wasser mangels Benetzung nicht kriechen. Man hat höchstens eine etwas höhere Verdunstung. Bei allen anderen im Wakü-Handel zu findenen Systemen hat man elastische Schläuche (oder federnde O-Ringe um Hardtubes). Beides ist leckagefrei, wenn auch aus anderen Gründen.

3. Eine horizontale Verbindung von 15 cm Länge (bei 10 mm ID vielleicht 12 g?) soll so stark ziehen, dass Teflon mit 55 mm² Querschnitt (13/10er Schlauch, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe) zu fließen beginnt? Das glaube ich nicht. In Druckrichtung kann man Teflongleiter mit dem 100- bis 1.000-Fachen belasten und sie bleiben in Form.

4. Realistischer wären 20 bis 35 °C. 15 K * 1,5 mm * 0,00013 = 3 µm, die sich eine Schlauchwand im genannten Format ausdehnt und zusammenzieht.

5. Bislang sprach niemand von externen Leitungen über längere Strecken. Ein frei rumliegende Montage mit Teflon macht schon allein deswegen keinen Sinn, weil Teflon eben steif ist und sich schlecht biegt. Das kann man als Rohr an die Wand schrauben und mit vielen Winkeln innen verlegen, so wie NatokWA das scheinbar gemacht hat. Aber es gibt keinen Grund, hier dem Material eine prinzipielle Undichtigkeit zu unterstellen.

Unabhängig davon gilt natürlich: Schlauch und Anschluss müssen zueinander passen. Wenn die Wandstärke zu gering ist, kann man alles bequem rausziehen. Aber das Material macht dabei wenig Unterschied.


----------



## Ampre (4. März 2021)

Zu 1/2. Du vergisst aber die Gegenseite (Die Tülle). Die ist meist aus Stahl und manchmal schlecht lackiert so das man hier einen recht großen Kapilareffekt erzielen kann.

3 .   Was man hier gerne mal vergisst ist, das das durch die Tülle der Schlauch schon manchmal beachtlich vorgespannt ist. Grade bei PTFE kann es sein das man mit einem großen Tülle direkt mal über die Streckgrenze hinausgeht und PTFE seine Vorspannkraft praktisch komplett verliert.

4. 3ym als Spalt langt schon dass hier Wasser durchdringt. Man vergisst auch gerne wie oben schon genannt das der Schlauch schon vorgespannt sein kann.

Wie gesagt PTFE ist da etwas unberechnbar und nicht so einfach zu handeln. Wenn das so wäre, wäre es bestimmt ein beleibter Stoff bei Rohrleitungen. Die Durchlässigkeit für Gase soll auch nicht so toll sein bei PTFE.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. März 2021)

So langsam häufen sich die Unkenntnisse über PC-Wasserkühlungen aber. Zur Info: Deren Anschlüsse nie aus Stahl und nur selten lackiert, sondern bis auf einige ganz wenige Ausnahmen aus Messing, in aller Regel vernickelt. Und für den Kapillareffekt spielen alle Wände der potenziellen Kapillare eine Rolle.


----------



## Ampre (4. März 2021)

Sorry mit Stahl meinte ich eigentlich Metall. Ist leider bei mir so drin, da bei mir Fittings öfters aus Edelstahl sind.  

Ja es spielen alle Wände eine Rolle und es langt schon wenn eine Wand so geschaffen ist, das Sie die inneren Spannung in der Flüssigkeit heruntersetzt. 

Im übrigen ist PTFE nicht gleich PTFE. Gerade in Schläuchen glaube ich das hier ein Materialmix von PTFE mit anderen Materialen zur Anwendung kommt. Das heißt die Eigenschaften von PTFE müssen nicht zwingend für den Schlauch gelten. 

Ich habe versucht mal zu recherchieren wie das Kapillarverhalten von PTFE Schläuchen ist, leider finde ich hierzu nichts.


----------



## Faxe007 (4. März 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> So langsam häufen sich die Unkenntnisse über PC-Wasserkühlungen aber. Zur Info: Deren Anschlüsse nie aus Stahl und nur selten lackiert, sondern bis auf einige ganz wenige Ausnahmen aus Messing, in aller Regel vernickelt. Und für den Kapillareffekt spielen alle Wände der potenziellen Kapillare eine Rolle.


Naja so pauschal stimmt das nun auch wieder nicht.

Koolance z.B. bietet Edelstahl Anschlüsse für (weiche) Schläuche an. Und auch die beliebten Schnellkupplungen sind aus Edelstahl.






						Barb Fitting for ID 10mm (3/8in), Stainless Steel, G 1/4 BSPP
					

Single hose barb fitting for 3/8in (10mm) ID tubing. G 1/4 BSPP (parallel) thread. Hose clamp included for 1/2in (13mm) OD tubing.



					koolance.com
				








						QD3H Female Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Panel Barb for ID 10mm (3/8in), Stainless Steel
					

Koolance patented quick disconnect no-spill coupling with automatic shutoff. 10mm (3/8in) ID female panel-mountable hose barb with clamp for 13mm (1/2in) OD.



					koolance.com


----------



## DARPA (5. März 2021)

Faxe007 schrieb:


> Koolance z.B. bietet Edelstahl Anschlüsse für (weiche) Schläuche an. Und auch die beliebten Schnellkupplungen sind aus Edelstahl.


Die Edelstahlausführung ist aber ne spezielle Serie (high pressure). Die meisten werden die normalen QD3 kaufen und die sind aus Messing. So wie der Großteil der am Markt verfügbaren Fittinge.


----------



## NatokWa (5. März 2021)

Die PTFE-Schläuche die du selbst weiter oben verlinkt hast (und die witzigerweise genau die sind welche ich verwende) sind 100% reines PTFE, nur so zur Info.

In Sachen Oberflächenverhalten und krichendes Wasser . Du liegst leider vollig falsch mit deiner Annahme das bei einem Spalt zwischen 2 verschiedenen Materialien immer eine Kapilarwirkung herscht (in diesem Fall auf Wasser) sobald EINE Seite entsprechende Eigenschaften ausweist. 
Genau das GEGENTEIL ist der Fall.
Warum kann ich dir leicht erklähren : Es liegt nicht an der Flüßigkeit ob sie eine oberfläche benetzten kann sondern an der Oberfläche. Ist eine Oberfläche extrem leicht benetzbar so legt sich Wasser wie ein dünner Film darauf, ist sie es nicht oder sogar Wasserabweisend so bilden sich unter Umständen sogar kleine Wasserkugeln. 
Bei einer einer "einzelnen" Fläche wirkt sich das abgesehen vom Optisch sichtbaren Effekt nicht auf das Wasser aus, bei engen Spalten allerdings sorgt die abweisende Eigensschaft dafür das das Wasser aus dem Spalt verdrängt wird bzw. garnicht erst eindringen kann -> Das ist der Effekt den @PCGH_Torsten  erwähnt hat.

Den Rest hat Torsten denke ich schon mehr als gut genug und absolut korrekt erklärt.


Anderes Thema kurz : Mein Chemiker Kollege im Labor startet nächste Woche mit seinen Experimenten zu dem ganzen .... der Kerl geht in die Vollen und sein Chef ist mit von der Partie.... Die haben schon Kupfer/Aluminium/Messing und Eisen als Granulat bzw Schroot besorgt/aufgetrieben und sind am überlegen wie lange sie das ganze jeweils pro Test laufen lassen und wie sie es auswerten .... selbst 2 Lehrlinge dürfen das als Projekt begleiten und mitplanen ..... was habe ich da nur angerichtet *g*

Ich berichte in einem neuen Thread sobald da die ersten vernünftigen Ergebnisse vorliegen.


----------



## Ampre (5. März 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Die PTFE-Schläuche die du selbst weiter oben verlinkt hast (und die witzigerweise genau die sind welche ich verwende) sind 100% reines PTFE, nur so zur Info.
> 
> In Sachen Oberflächenverhalten und krichendes Wasser . Du liegst leider vollig falsch mit deiner Annahme das bei einem Spalt zwischen 2 verschiedenen Materialien immer eine Kapilarwirkung herscht (in diesem Fall auf Wasser) sobald EINE Seite entsprechende Eigenschaften ausweist.
> Genau das GEGENTEIL ist der Fall.
> ...


Eben dies ist ein Trugschluss. Es reicht eine Fläche denn es gilt das Kräfteverhältniss zwischen den Flächen.  Hinzu kommt das es ja nicht nur Kappilareefekete gibt sondern auch noch die Schwerkraft wenn die Tülle über Kopf montiert ist. 

Man sollte auch mal ein Blick z.B. in das Kaffeeautomaten Forum gehen. Da gibt es etliche Menschen die den Teflonschlauch nicht dicht bekommen, trotz Überwurfmutter etc. 

Man muss sehr bei der Auswahl von Tülle und Schlauch achten!


----------



## NatokWa (6. März 2021)

Und wieder ignorierst du die deutlich höheren Drücke die bei Kaffee-Automaten auftretten (meine eigene z.B. hat was von wegen 18Bar Brühdruck im Handbuch stehen). Eine WaKü erreicht nichtmal 0.1Bar wenn überhaupt 0,05Bar Druck (sofern man nicht entsprechende Höhenunterschiede drin hat), das sind Drücke über die selbst der billigste Baumarktschlauch lacht solange er auf einem passenden Anschluß steckt (Etwas wo DU ja größte Probleme hast/hattest).

Was meinst du überhaupt mit "Kräfteverhältniss zwischen den Flächen" ? Oberflächenreibung ? Für den Kapilareffekt ist die "Fläche" absolut egal, es zählt nur das Materiel und (falls vorhanden) dessen Oberflächenstruktur im Nanometer-Bereich. Teflon ist und bleibt Wasserabweisend und läst NICHTS in einen Spalt rein egal welches Material "gegenüber" liegt und auch egal in welcher Form die "Spalte" verläuft. Das ist so und das bleibt so egal wie viele fadenscheinige Argumente du hier noch loswerden willst.


----------



## Sinusspass (6. März 2021)

Naja, 0,37 Bar schafft eine D5 schon, 2 DDCs würden knapp 1 Bar schaffen.... Ist natürlich noch weit von 18 Bar entfernt, da macht anderer Schlauch aber auch nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Ampre (7. März 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Und wieder ignorierst du die deutlich höheren Drücke die bei Kaffee-Automaten auftretten (meine eigene z.B. hat was von wegen 18Bar Brühdruck im Handbuch stehen). Eine WaKü erreicht nichtmal 0.1Bar wenn überhaupt 0,05Bar Druck (sofern man nicht entsprechende Höhenunterschiede drin hat), das sind Drücke über die selbst der billigste Baumarktschlauch lacht solange er auf einem passenden Anschluß steckt (Etwas wo DU ja größte Probleme hast/hattest).
> 
> Was meinst du überhaupt mit "Kräfteverhältniss zwischen den Flächen" ? Oberflächenreibung ? Für den Kapilareffekt ist die "Fläche" absolut egal, es zählt nur das Materiel und (falls vorhanden) dessen Oberflächenstruktur im Nanometer-Bereich. Teflon ist und bleibt Wasserabweisend und läst NICHTS in einen Spalt rein egal welches Material "gegenüber" liegt und auch egal in welcher Form die "Spalte" verläuft. Das ist so und das bleibt so egal wie viele fadenscheinige Argumente du hier noch loswerden willst.


PTFE hat laut deiner Aussage also keine Kapillarwirkung?

Es geht um die Kräfte in der Flüssigkeit und an den Randflächen. Das Thema ist nicht so trivial wie du es gerne hättest.

Für vertikale Röhren gelten andere Kräfte als für horizontal.

Das Problem ist, dass das Thema Kapilarität bei PTFE nur sehr schlecht erforscht ist, ich bin lediglich bei Manschettendichtungen Fündig geworden



			https://elib.uni-stuttgart.de/bitstream/11682/10819/1/192_Dissertation_Mario_Stoll.pdf
		


Es gibt seit Jahren keine vernünftige dynamische Dichtungen mit PTFE weil man es gerade im Drucklosen  und statischem Zustand nicht gut dicht bekommt.


----------



## NatokWa (7. März 2021)

Nochmal für dich und dann reicht es entgültig : Eine Kapilarwirkung kann nur DANN auftretten wenn die restlichen Physikalischen Bedingungen ebenfalls passen. Da PTFE auf Wasser anstoßend wirkt ist das NICHT gegeben. Hier würde sogar das Gegenteil auftretten.
Zusätzlich gelten die unterschiedlichen Auswirkungen der Ausrichtung in Relation zum Gravitationsfeld NUR für OFFENE Systeme, ein geschloßenes Schlauchsystem fällt nicht darunter !
Und Dynamische Dichtungen sind Bewegungsdichtungen die BEWEGUNGEN standhalten müßen wie Wellenlager etc. Eine Schlauchverschraubung ist NICHT Dynamisch !! Du schmeist wirklich ALLES durcheinander .....

Die zugrunde liegenden Kräfte nennt man btw. Kohäsion und Adhäsion : KLICK

Das 2. Bild zeigt anschaulich was bei Adhäsion passiert, DAS ist deine "Kapilarkraft" bzw. das was diese auslöst und bedingt.
Tausche das Glasrörchen gegen PTFE aus und du hast "Negative" Adhäsion da PTFE Wasser abstößt statt es an zu ziehen. Dies würde das Wasser nach UNTEN drücken und der Stand im Röhrchen wäre NIEDRIGER als der Stand im umgebenden Gefäß. Beispiel : Seite 10 und 12 in diesem PDF entsprechen Wasser und PTFE.
Da kann man auch sehr gut sehen das bei niedrigeren Abständen die entsprechenden Kräfte STÄRKER sind, in einem Spalt wie bei einer Schlauchverschraubung also SEHR stark sind.
Und Befor du jetzt wieder behauptest das die "andere" Seite der Verbindung hier entscheidend wäre : NEIN ! Die Abstoßwirkung von PTFE wird NICHT durch ein Metall als gegenpart aufgehoben bzw. sogar in das Gegenteil verkehrt.

Zum Kaltfluss speziel von PTFE finde ich leider keinen vernünftigen Artikel zum verlinken ABER ich kann auf nachfrage bei Personen die noch deutlich mehr mit gearbeitet haben als ich selbst folgendes sagen :
Solange keine Extreme Kraft angewendet wird fließt PTFE nicht. In üblichen Niederdruckverschraubungen bis ~3Bar ist es absolut Formstabil, darüber "darf" eine entsprechende Dichtung mit gewisser wahrscheinlichkeit regelmäig nachgezogen bzw. ausgetauscht werden. Im Forschungslagor steht eine Glasanlage die seit 22 Jahren die gleichen Teflondichtungen verbaut hat welche NIE nachgezogen oder ausgetauscht wurden und anstandslos ihren Dienst verrichten. Um genau zu sein . Eine Niederdruck-Rektifikation zur Aufreinigung von Lösungsmitteln verschiedener Art. In der Anlage stecken mehr als 200 Teflonringe als Dichtungen und kein einziger hat bis heute in irgendeiner form nachgegeben. Und ja, es sind 100% PTFE Dichtungen ohen verstärkungen o.Ä.

So, und jetzt gib ENDLICH Ruhe !


Und @Sinusspass : Nur weil die Pumpen das leisten KÖNNEN tritt der Druck in einer WaKü trotzdem nicht auch auf, das sollte man nicht vergessen. Die Pumpen fördern ja zudem auch im Kreis und saugen da an wo sie hinfördern (grobgesagt) was ebenfalls den resultierenden Druck wieder mindert.


----------



## Ampre (7. März 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Nochmal für dich und dann reicht es entgültig : Eine Kapilarwirkung kann nur DANN auftretten wenn die restlichen Physikalischen Bedingungen ebenfalls passen. Da PTFE auf Wasser anstoßend wirkt ist das NICHT gegeben. Hier würde sogar das Gegenteil auftretten.
> Zusätzlich gelten die unterschiedlichen Auswirkungen der Ausrichtung in Relation zum Gravitationsfeld NUR für OFFENE Systeme, ein geschloßenes Schlauchsystem fällt nicht darunter !
> Und Dynamische Dichtungen sind Bewegungsdichtungen die BEWEGUNGEN standhalten müßen wie Wellenlager etc. Eine Schlauchverschraubung ist NICHT Dynamisch !! Du schmeist wirklich ALLES durcheinander .....
> 
> ...


Schon mal etwas von Newton und Aktio = Reaktio gehört? Wenn du auf der einen Seite PTFE hast und auf der anderen die Messing Tülle kann sich am Messing wegen der  Oberflächenspannung sehr wohl ein Kappilareffekt bilden.  Es kommt auf das Kräftegleichgewicht an ob die Kraft ein positives und Negatives Ergebnisse erzielt.  Hinzu kommen auch noch weitere dinge wie der statische Druck der Wassersäule, die Lage des Schwerkraftvektors, die Verwendete flüssigekt und und und.

Du schickt hier was von simplen Schulvesuchen. So einfach ist das nicht.  Und wieder vereinfachst du alles, weil du halt auch keine Ahnung davon hast. Für die  Laboramaturen wurde extra ein Konzept entwickelt. Der Gegenpart der Dichtungen hier ist sehr gut gewählt und erforscht.

Darauf zu schließen das man hier einfach mal Teflonschläuche benutzt ist einfach Fahrlässig und zeit einfach 0 Verständnis für die Komplexität des Themas.



> "Zusätzlich gelten die unterschiedlichen Auswirkungen der Ausrichtung in Relation zum Gravitationsfeld NUR für OFFENE Systeme, ein geschloßenes Schlauchsystem fällt nicht darunter !"


Das ist der Satzt der zeigt das 0-Ahnung von Physik hast. Nur weil in einem Geschlossenen System die Summe 0 herauskommt heißt es nicht das es an der einen Stelle im System Postiv und an anderer Stelle negative Kräfte sein kann. Nur gesammt heben Sie sich dann auf. In der Summe ergeben dann alle Einzelergebnisse eine 0 in einem geschlossenen System.


----------



## NatokWa (8. März 2021)

Das wird mir zu dumm hier, du drehst ALLES einem im Mund um und reißst es auss dem KOntext um auf Stupide Art eine andere Aussage rein zu interpretieren die DIR besser passt und auf die du dann wieder mit deinem angeblichen Wissen rumtrampeln kannst 

Ich habe dich jetzt wegen Trollen gemeldet, nichts anderes ziehst du hier ab.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. März 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Und wieder ignorierst du die deutlich höheren Drücke die bei Kaffee-Automaten auftretten (meine eigene z.B. hat was von wegen 18Bar Brühdruck im Handbuch stehen). Eine WaKü erreicht nichtmal 0.1Bar wenn überhaupt 0,05Bar Druck (sofern man nicht entsprechende Höhenunterschiede drin hat), das sind Drücke über die selbst der billigste Baumarktschlauch lacht solange er auf einem passenden Anschluß steckt (Etwas wo DU ja größte Probleme hast/hattest).
> 
> Was meinst du überhaupt mit "Kräfteverhältniss zwischen den Flächen" ? Oberflächenreibung ? Für den Kapilareffekt ist die "Fläche" absolut egal, es zählt nur das Materiel und (falls vorhanden) dessen Oberflächenstruktur im Nanometer-Bereich. Teflon ist und bleibt Wasserabweisend und läst NICHTS in einen Spalt rein egal welches Material "gegenüber" liegt und auch egal in welcher Form die "Spalte" verläuft. Das ist so und das bleibt so egal wie viele fadenscheinige Argumente du hier noch loswerden willst.



0,03 bis 0,05 bar werden viele Wasserkühlungen tatsächlich schon rein durch Höhenunterschiede machen, ich würde locker noch einmal so viel durch Temperaturunterschiede und Luftdruckschwankungen in betracht ziehen, wenn man kein größeres Luftvolumen im AGB lässt. Ein bis in Gewinde gefüllter AGB kann in einem kleinen Kreislauf sogar 0,1 bar allein durch das Zuschrauben verursachen. Aber 1-2 bar, bei denen Oberflächenspannung, Benetzung und damit Kapillareffekte endgültig überwunden werden, sind tatsächlich ausgeschlossen. Zumindest im Rahmen handelsüblicher Technik und Einsatzbedingungen.




Ampre schrieb:


> Schon mal etwas von Newton und Aktio = Reaktio gehört?



Faustregel: Wenn Wasserkühlungskomponenten Beschleunigung durch Rückstoß erhalten, war der Druck zu hoch.


----------



## Ampre (8. März 2021)

@PCGH_Torsten. Kapillareffekt in Tüllen ist bestimmt nicht vergleichbar wie Kapillareffekt in idealen Gläsern, da du auf der Gegenseite ein Metalloberfläche hast. Wenn du einen Kratzer im Metall hast ist 3/4 der Fläche der Kapillare aus Metall und nur 1/3 aus PTFE . Selbst wenn du 50% 50% hast bleibt die Frage welche Fläche den größeren Druck in welche Richtung erzeugt.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. März 2021)

Wenn das grüne Zeug, dass in der Wasserkühlung auftaucht tatsächlich ein Reaktionsprodukt vom Kupfer ist, dann stelle ich mir die Frage, ob man sich sorgen um seine Radiatoren machen muss. Schließlich wird Kupfer abgetragen, was die Wandstärke der Rohre reduziert. Theoretisch könnte da dann irgendwann mal ein Löchlein entstehen.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. April 2021)

Hallo,

Umbau ist nun vollbracht, habe den 140er nun auch noch geopfert da mir der Airflow wichtiger ist. Fläche ist ja mit 2x360+420er+Mora 360er genügend vorhanden (Mora hängt an Schnellkupplungen)
In den Radiatoren habe ich keine „Korrosion“ feststellen können.Diese haben 1a vom Innenleben her ausgeschaut. Auch die Tubes der röhren Radiatoren waren in keiner Weise „angegriffen“.
Ich habe nur diese grünen streifen im 140er entdeckt. Dies war aber noch Reste vom ursprünglichen Befall und war schnell weggewischt. Wie gesagt, das Innenleben weist keine Form von Korrosion auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der CPU-Kühler wurde auch zerlegt und in ihm hat sich trotz Filter genug Glibber Abgelagert.Es müssen Reaktionen sein, in irgend einer Form, nur die Korrosion Theorie kann ich hier irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Biobefall kann bei der Menge DP Ultra auch ausgeschlossen werden. (Ich frage mich bis heute was da lebendig werden soll, aber ja……)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nun das Endprodukt. Alle Fittinge sind gegen Barrows ausgetauscht, Schlauch ist nun der EPDM von Watercool. Ich habe mich für diesen entschieden, da mir der anfängliche Geruch vom ZMT bisschen genervt hat. Der braucht seine 2 bis 3 Wochen, bis dieser „neutral“ ist.Flüssigkeit - neues DB Ultra klar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Zukunft tausche ich die Aquastream XT noch aus (Achse und Flügelrad müssen erneuert werden). Warte nur mehr auf das passende Top – D5 Next. Der DF Messer wird gegen den neuen high flow NEXT getauscht. Die obigen Noisblocker Blacksilent müssen leider alle getauscht werden, die Lager haben zu klackern begonnen. Ich gebe Corona die Schuld, dank Homeoffice haben die Lüfter einen 15 Stunden Tag. Diese haben ~ 10 Jahre gehalten, werde mir dann Noctua redux holen, die kann man P/L technisch noch akzeptieren.

Ich hoffe, dass ich nun keine Art von Ablagerungen mehr habe. Ich halte euch am laufenden.
lg Razzor


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (26. April 2021)

Falls mal jemand sehen will, wie ein CPU-Kühler nach 10 Jahren Betrieb nur mit destillierten Wasser ausschaut, dann ist das eure Gelegenheit.  Bei mir ist das grüne Zeug definitiv Korrosion würde ich sagen. Anfangs war alles grün. Ich habe bereits versucht die Teile zu reinigen mit einen nicht gerade zufriedenstellenden Erfolg. Werde mir wohl das Orange Cilit Bang besorgen. Gibt es da Erfahrungen in Sachen Materialverträglichkeit bei Nickel? Mein Entkalker hat jedenfalls Flecken gemacht. 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. April 2021)

Kann Nickel angreifen, insbesondere von längerer Einwirkzeit wäre normalerweise abzuraten. Bei dem Exemplar hier würde ich aber sagen: Zusammenschrauben und darauf achten, dass die Reinigungslösung nur Kontakt zum inneren hat. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist da nämlich schon lange keine Nickel mehr drin, sondern nur noch eine Mischung aus korrodierten und einigen wenigen blanken Kupferflächen. Die etwas anzulösen ist dann das gleiche, wie eine Radiator-Innenreinigung.

Als milderes Mittel könnte man auch erstmal mit Zitronensäure experimentieren.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. April 2021)

Würde das Orange Cilit Bang nicht auch die Gummidichtungen angreifen? Deshalb hätte ich es jetzt im demontierten Zustand gereinigt. Muss mal schauen, ob es noch Ersatzdichtungen gibt.  Bei dem Gehäuse selbst, wäre es mir jetzt egal, aber die feine Kühlstruktur von der Bodenplatte ist ziemlich zu. Vermutlich hatte ich deshalb trotz 2 DDC keinen allzu guten Durchfluss. 

Jop, das Nickel ist innen weg. Werde wohl nie wieder eine Wakü nur mit destillierten Wasser betreiben. Kaum zu glauben, dass so viele Nutzer nur destilliertes Wasser verwenden. Vermutlich tauschen die ihre Kühler alles 2 Jahre aus.  

Die blanken Kupferflächen sind nur deshalb zu sehen, weil ich bereits ein Frosch Anti Kalk Himbeere einwirken ließ und ordentlich mit einer Zahnbürste schrubbte. 
Der AGB wurde mit dem Zeug super sauber, aber hier brauche ich wohl was heftigeres.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. April 2021)

Ersatzdichung wäre sicherlich besser, aber ich persönlich würde für die offensichtlich sowieso nicht sonderlich hochwertige Vernickelung außen schwerwiegendere Konsequenzen erwarten als für den EPDM-Ring, der in seiner Nut schon etwas abgeschirmt ist. Düsenplatte und deren O-Ring sollte man auf alle Fälle draußen lassen. Als Kompromiss könnte man die äußere Dichtung natürlich auch durch z.B. ordentlich Schmierfett ersetzen, das hindert Wasser auch für begrenzte Zeit aus dem Inneren auszutreten.

Größere Verunreinigungen sollte vor einer chemischen Behandlung auf alle Fälle mechanisch entfernt werden. Je nach Lamellenabstand kann man Schleifpapier, Nadeln oder Rasierklingen versuchen. Ich hatte in den letzten gut 1,5 Jahrzehnten mit destilliertem Wasser übrigens keine Probleme mit sich im Kühler bildenden Klumpen oder ähnlichem (Oberflächen sind natürlich dunkel), aber hier lagen mit einer sich offensichtlich auflösenden Vernickelung natürlich optimale Bedingungen vor.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. April 2021)

Eine auflösende Nickelschicht ist das eine, aber eine so heftige Korrosion am Kupfer ja das andere. Oder denkst du, dass andere nicht vernickeltet Kupferkühler eine ähnliche grünliche Schicht aufweisen würden?

Schon möglich, dass der Ek supreme hf nur minderwertig vernickelt wurde. Keine Ahnung, wie andere Kühler nach 10 Jahren ausgesehen hätten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. April 2021)

10 Jahre könnten ein Volltreffer sein – EKWB hatte Anfang der 0er Jahre mal mehrere Chargen mit großen Problemen bei der Vernickelung. Bis ein verbessertes Verfahren gefunden wurde, hat man die Nickel-Varianten schließlich sogar ganz aus dem Programm genommen. Vielleicht gehört dein Kühler zu den betroffenen Exemplaren.

Ein flächige Verfärbung von ungeschütztem Kufper ist normal, wobei die Schichtdicken typischerweise so gering bleiben sollten ("Kratzprobe"), dass sie für die Kühlleistung keine Bedeutung haben. Farblich überwiegen in meinen Kühlern ganz klar schwarz und rotbraun. Grüne Rückstände hatte ich bislang nur in sehr geringen Mengen. Aber wie in diesem Thread ausführlich diskutiert wurde: Verschiedene Korrosionsendprodukte kommen in Frage und es gibt viele grünliche Kufperverbindungen, für deren Entstehen in dünner Schicht auch nicht übermäßig viele Fremdatome in den Kreislauf kommen müssen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. April 2021)

Man weiß also nicht genau warum es bei mir grün und bei dir schwarz/rotbraun wurde. Könnte bei mir am verwendeten Kupfer beim CPU-Kühler liegen oder auch nicht. 
Was aber als ziemlich sicher gilt, ist wohl, dass es mit einem Korrosionsschutzzusatz nicht passiert wäre.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. April 2021)

Die Nickel-Ablösungen sind seinerzeit vereinzelt auch bei Leuten mit Korrosionsschutz aufgetreten (gehäuft allerdings nur beim genauen Gegenteil), aber wenn "korrosionsgeschütztes" Metall nach einiger Zeit so aussieht, würde ich mich beschweren.


----------



## Research (27. April 2021)

Mal "ausgekärchert"?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (12. Mai 2021)

Research schrieb:


> Mal "ausgekärchert"?


?


Konnte kein oranges Cilit Bang finden. Wird anscheinend nicht mehr so oft verkauft.  Habe ein Anti-Kalk Mittel 2 Stunden lang einwirken lassen. Danach mit der Zahnbürste gereinigt. Klappt ziemlich gut und ist vielleicht eh besser als Cilit bang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meinen nicht völlig vernickelten, 10 Jahre alten Mainboardkühler von Watercool gab es keine Korrosion. Hier scheint das Kupfer widerstandsfähiger zu sein. Muss an der Legierung liegen. 

Jetzt können die nächsten 10 Jahre kommen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Mai 2021)

Wie gesagt: Dein Kühler stammt aus einem Zeitraum, wo es viele Beschwerden über die Nickelqualität bei EK gab. Kann also gut sein, dass es sich um ein spezifisches Problem des Kühlers und nicht um eines des Kreislaufs/von nickel allgemein handelt.


----------



## Research (14. Mai 2021)

@Sniperxxxcool Mit heißem Wasserdampf/Heißem Druckwasser.
Du weißt was ein Kärcher ist?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Dein Kühler stammt aus einem Zeitraum, wo es viele Beschwerden über die Nickelqualität bei EK gab. Kann also gut sein, dass es sich um ein spezifisches Problem des Kühlers und nicht um eines des Kreislaufs/von nickel allgemein handelt.



Ich weiß. Das erklärt auch das Ablösen der Nickelschicht, aber nicht unbedingt die Empfindlichkeit vom Kupfer unter der mangelhaften Nickelschicht. Mein 10 Jahre alter nicht vernickelter Watercool Mainboardkühler hatte im selben Kreislauf keine Probleme mit der Korrosion. Das Kupfer hat noch immer seine schöne Farbe. 




Research schrieb:


> Du weißt was ein Kärcher ist?


Ich habe jedenfalls keinen.


----------



## Bariphone (18. Mai 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> ?
> 
> 
> Konnte kein oranges Cilit Bang finden. Wird anscheinend nicht mehr so oft verkauft.  Habe ein Anti-Kalk Mittel 2 Stunden lang einwirken lassen. Danach mit der Zahnbürste gereinigt. Klappt ziemlich gut und ist vielleicht eh besser als Cilit bang.
> ...


Warum macht ihr das mit so scharfen Chemikalien sauber? Die tun dem Material nicht wirklich gut. Wenn, dann dünne Lösung mit etwas Zitronensäure oder ganz dünn Essig im Notfall. Doch nicht sowas ätzendes. Die Oberfläche des Kupfer wird es danken


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. Mai 2021)

Im Anti-Kalk ist Essig und Tensid drinnen und bei mir war es ein "Notfall" ,


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Juni 2021)

Um mal ein Gegenbeispiel zu zeigen, wie eine Vernickelung nach 10 Monaten mit (nur zu circa. 20 Prozent neuem) Wasser ohne Zusätze aussehen kann – und was 10 Monate mit der anderen Seite der Karte anstellen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (3. Juni 2021)

Da sieht man nix


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Juni 2021)

Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Research (7. Juni 2021)

Doch, Fettfinger und ein Mangel an Staubfiltern.  
Bei der Bildqualität fast schon ein ganzer BKA Abdruck.


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Juni 2021)

Kleines Update:
Gestern am Abend noch schnell 2xD5Next im Kombi Top + DF Next verbaut, dazu habe ich das komplett Wasser abgelassen und muss sagen wirklich 1a keine Anzeichen von Verschmutzung bzw Ablagerungen. DF hatte bisher auch immer gepasst auch bei geringen Drehzahlen habe ich die 60l/h locker erreicht.


----------



## Sinans2 (15. Juli 2021)

Hi 
Super thread hier!
Mir gefällt wie tief und spezifisch und lebhaft hier diskutiert wird. Ich konnte richtig was mitnehmen.
Eine gewisse respektvollere Diskussionskultur hab ich mir an manchen Stellen beim lesen gewünscht, grade auch falls man am Ende nicht einer gleichen Meinung ist.

Den Thread hier hätte ich mal gerne vor einigen Monaten im März schon gesehen gehabt bevor ich meine komplette Wakü wieder zerlegt und einzeln gereinigt hab. 

Mit der Cillit Bang Variante war ich trotz einer sogar längeren einwirkzeit als der empfohlenen nicht so richtig zufrieden mit dem Ergebniss besonders beim CPU-Monoblock. Da muss ich wohl mit bischen was schärferem ran beim nächsten mal. Inzwischen ist eh nur noch die CPU im Wasserkreislauf und die 4 Vega64 GPUs welche ich in der zwischenzeit gegen 4 Radeon VII ausgetauscht hab sind alle verkauft aber ich werd mir jetzt wenn die Preise hoffentlich weiter fallen wieder neue anschaffen.
Ich hab leider die ganzen Bilder nicht mehr, aber was ich früher vor 2 Jahren oder so einmal alleine schon mal aus von mir damals gebraucht erworbenen GPU-Kühlern der 4 Vega64 EKWB Kühlern im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes mit dem kleinen Schlitzschraubenzieher (madenzieher) vorsichtig „rauskratzen“ musste, da die 3. GPU schon KOMPLETT verstopft war und zu heiss wurde, dass war echt jenseits von gut und böse. Diese schwarzen Flecken (vermutlich Cu2O) waren echt hartnäckig. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich die Teile vor inbetrieb nahme mal ordentlich reinigen oder zumindest durchspülen müssen und das Kühlmittel des vorbesitzers ist dann später bei mir ausgeflockt und reagiert oder so. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass bei 1 der GPUs grüne Flüssigkeitsreste auch drin war, aber als ich jetzt vor ein paar Monaten den Mora (den ich auch gebraucht erworben und ungespült einfach eingebunden hab) mit duschkopf zum ersten mal selber durchgespült hab, da kam auch eine ganze menge grüne flüssigkeit raus.  Seit drei jahren arbeite ich auch nur noch mit destilliertem Wasser und dachte bei regelmäßigen 3-6 monatigen wechselintervallen und so geringen mengen das es unbedenklich wäre. Aber bin jetzt am überlegen zumindest doch besser in Zukunft ein paar Tropfen  Kühlerfrostschutz oder dieses Double Protect Fertiggemisch zu probieren.

wie ist den jetzt die allgemeine Empfehlung hier von allen mit der Kühlflüssigkeit?

Wenn ich in Zukunft den CPU-Monoblock oder auch andere Kühler reinige. Also bei mir hab ich ja auch eigentlich die vernickelte Variante. Aber durch meine spezielle Reinigungstechnik aufgrund der hartnäckigen schwarzen flecken ist die Vernickelung ja nicht mehr komplett und stellenweise ab. Wenn ich jetzt mit der entkalker technik von @Sniperxxxcool das mal versuche, also das Ergebnis sieht ja mal richtig gründlich und wünschenswert aus. Ich mache mir da nur Sorgen (beim CPU-monoblock ist es eh jetzt nicht mehr so tragisch und die Vernickelung nicht mehr so einheitlich). Aber könnte man die grundsätzlich bei vernickelten Kühlern auch anwenden oder sollte man das besser nur bei blanken Kupferkühlern machen. Frage mich ob da wohlmöglich irgendwelche nicht stoppbare zersetzungsprozesse in Gang gesetzt werden könnten oder sowas in der Art. Vielleicht wenn Kupfer und die Vernickelung gleichzeitig mit der scharfen Chemie wirken könnte es ungewünschte Reaktionen oder sowas geben.  Ich wollte lieber nachfragen, weil ich zb auch mal irgendwo gelesen hab, dass wenn die Oberfläche des Kühlers einmal angegriffen wurde das das nicht gut ist für die kühlung oder so. Klingt blöd und bisschen lächerlich die frage, aber ich frage mich das ernsthaft seit längerem und deswegen hab ich es auch nicht mit schärferen sachen damals beim CPU-monoblock weiter versucht.


Bariphone schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr das mit so scharfen Chemikalien sauber? Die tun dem Material nicht wirklich gut. Wenn, dann dünne Lösung mit etwas Zitronensäure oder ganz dünn Essig im Notfall. Doch nicht sowas ätzendes. Die Oberfläche des Kupfer wird es danken



Ich hab das mit dem Wein-Branntweinessig aus dem Lidl mal probiert und ein paar Minuten darin eingelegt bei mir. Das hat aber nicht viel gebracht und ich glaube das ist auch nicht das richtige Essig. Da steht auch nur was von 5% Säure seh ich grade also glaube das war einfach nur das falsche Mittel.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (15. Juli 2021)

Du wirst wohl nicht drum rum kommen, den Kühler mittels chemischen Reaktionen zu reinigen. In meinen Fall hat halt die Säure vom Entkalker die Korrosionsprodukte gelöst. Ein gewisses Risiko besteht wohl immer beim Nickel. Je nach Qualität, Konzentration der Säure oder Einwirkzeit. Hier hilft wohl nur experimentieren. 

 Bei mir haben 2 Stunden mit einer 50% Konzentration vom Frosch Anti-Kalk Himbeere ausgereicht, um alles abzulösen. Und ich habe dafür gesorgt, dass nur der Innen Bereich vom Kühler in Kontakt kam mit der Flüssigkeit. 

In Zukunft werde ich das Produkt:
Mayhems
 Inhibitor+​verwenden, um weitere Reaktionen zu vermeiden. 

Das grüne Zeug hat sich überall im Kreislauf abgelegt. Auch in meinen zwei Moras habe ich mittels 5% Konzentration meines Entkalkers, nach 1 h Stunde eine sehr grüne, stinkende Flüssigkeit heraus bekommen.


----------



## Sinans2 (15. Juli 2021)

Krass!

Ja ich glaube auch inzwischen das reines destilliertes wasser zwar bei regelmässigen wechseln und eher kleineren Kreisläufen noch ganz gut handelbar ist, aber in grösseren Kreisläufen mit Moras wie bei uns kann man sich eine Menge Arbeit und Zeit ersparen durch eine von anfang an konsequent gut gewählte Flüssigkeit. Ich hab übelst lange gebraucht bis ich alle 18 Lüfter am Mora wieder dran montiert hab und die Verkabelung einigermassen funktionierend bewerkstelligt hab. Es funktioniert zwar, aber so schön und sauber wie vom vorbesitzer ursprünglich verlegt sieht es jetzt leider nicht mehr aus weil das die übelste Fummelei ist mit den ganzen Kabeln  die sauber innerhalb der Lüfterabdeckung reinzukriegen. Ich hab irgendwann aufgegeben und jetzt gucken die Kabel teilweise einfach raus und die schrauben von der abdeckung sind auch nicht ganz angenzogen damit die kabel nicht abgeklemmt oder beschädigt werden. Ich wüsste echt mal gerne wie lange der vorbesitzer damals dafür gebraucht hat, dass so sauber und schön wie er mir das geliefert hat damals zu verlegen.

Ich muss mir die Kühlflüssigkeiten mal ein wenig genauer anschauen. Spätestens bei der nächsten großen Reinigung in 2 Jahren oder so werd ich mal mit der schärferen Chemie von dir das auch dann probieren. Sobald ich die neuen GPUs einbinde werd ich es mit einer anderen Flüssigkeit als reinem Aqua dest. probieren. Mal sehen wie bis dahin der CPU-Monoblock von innen aussieht. Noch sollte der ja relativ sauber sein denke ich. Danke auf jeden Fall für die Rückmeldung und den Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (15. Juli 2021)

Es ist auch eine heftige Fummelei die Lüfter zu montieren. Deswegen lasse ich die Dinger plus Blende dauerhaft dran. Der Staub wird mit Föhn/Druckluft entfernt und die Ablagerungen habe ich mittels eines kleinen Reinigungskreislaufes entfernt. 
Hierzu habe ich mir in der Bucht extra eine kleine günstige Pumpe mit integrierten AGB gekauft. Das war die einzige Möglichkeit, die mir einfiel, um den Mora materialschonend und ohne, dass er äußerlich nass wird, von Ablagerungen zu befreien.


----------



## Sinans2 (15. Juli 2021)

Guter ansatz ich mach das auch nächstes mal so bei mir mit einem speziellen Mini Kreislauf für den Mora.

@all 
Ich hab mir grade eben ein wenig diese mayhems wasserkühlungszusätze angeschaut. Das inhibitor+ sieht auf jeden fall schon mal gut aus. 
ich hab gesehen das es aber auch dieses hades+ von denen als biozid gibt. 
ich vermute mal der vertrieb ist hier in Deutschland eh nicht erlaubt aber ich frag mich grade ob ich mir auch eine ein bischen Umweltverträglichere  alternative dazu gleich mit anschaffen soll. 
Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (15. Juli 2021)

Ich würde gar kein Biozid einsetzen und wenn, dann Kupfersulfat. Falls es sich mit dem Inhibitor verträgt.


----------



## Sinans2 (15. Juli 2021)

Ja ich muss mal schauen. Das Inhibitor+ ist ja auch sehr ergiebig und soll für 30 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit mit einer Flasche ausgelegt sein. Damit kann man bei weiterhin regelmässigen wechselintervallen a 6-12 Monaten denke ich nix falsch machen und dann auch sich das Biozid sparen. 
Danke für den Tipp auf jeden Fall


----------



## eddiepirelli (17. Juli 2021)

Ich verwende nur DoubleProtect Ultra von AquaComputer und hatte bisher nie Probleme.
Außer das ich darauf geachtet habe, dass nur Kupfer verbaut ist, habe ich ansonsten keine Vorkehrungen getroffen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. Juli 2021)

War zuerst auch meine Überlegung, aber 30 Euro für eine Füllung ist ja doch ziemlich heftig.


----------



## Sinans2 (18. Juli 2021)

Ich hab auch schon oft viel gutes gehört von der double protect ultra flüssigkeit, aber weil ich so einen großen kreislauf hab und öfters immer wieder zwischendurch mal was verändere an meinem Kreislauf hab ich wegen der Kosten bisher von der Flüssigkeit abgesehen.


----------

